# Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV



## Elefantenpogo2 (1. Juni 2013)

*Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

Hallo 

Ich weiß zwar, dass ich hier nicht in einem Hifi-Forum bin, wo ich mit meiner Frage vielleicht besser dran wäre, aber da ich bei meinem letzen Anliegen einen verdammt guten Support von der Community hier bekommen hab, dachte ich mir, ich frag euch dennoch.

Ich ziehe im Oktober um und habe in meinem neuen Zimmer (WG) endlich die Möglichkeit ein 5.1-System aufzustellen, was meine feuchtesten Träume wahr werden lässt. 
Ich habe mich für das Logitech Z906 entschieden, da es meinen Anforderungen komplett entspricht.

Das Problem ist nun, dass ich das ganze sowohl am PC als auch am TV (Xbox 360, PS 3, Filme) betreiben will und mir nicht sicher bin, ob ich es überhaupt hinbekomme in beiden Situationen Surround Sound zu haben, ohne große Abstriche an einer Postition, vorm PC oder auf dem Sofa vorm Fernseher, machen zu müssen.

Ich füge gleich mal ein Bild eines Raumes an, der in ungefähr meinem zukünftigen Zimmer entspricht, um euch in etwa beschreiben zu können wie ich die Möbel stellen will.
In die hinteren Ecke der linken Wand (gegenüber des Regals, neben dem Fenster) soll der Schreibtisch stehen, direkt daneben an der linken Wand der Fernseher samt Gaming-Equipment. Gegenüber des TV´s soll das Sofa stehen (da wo auf dem Bild auch das Sofa oder so steht). Das Bett kommt dahin, wo das Regal steht.

Habt ihr Vorschläge wie ich die Boxen perfekt anbringen könnte oder muss ich mich entscheiden, ob ich lieber am PC oder lieber am TV den Heimkinosound habe?
Vielleicht gibt es auch Vorschläge die Möbel anders zu stellen.
Ein Anbringen der Boxen an den Wänden ist kein Problem.

Vielleicht sollte ich auch noch erwähnen, dass die Entscheidung für das Z906 bereits gefallen ist. Ich möchte also keine Grundsatzdiskussionen, ob es nun bessere Alternativen gibt, ob das Z5500 besser war sonst was. Ich hab mich in das Z906 verliebt und will die rosarote Brille gern aufbehalten


----------



## Himmelskrieger (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

Bei Teufel gibt es dafür eine Seite in der geschrieben ist wie man sein 5.1 oder 7.1 System optimal aufstellt.
Aufstellungstipps - Lautsprecher Teufel

Das beste für TV&PC Monitor wäre, wenn die der selbe sind oder neben einander stehen.


----------



## Audioliebhaber (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

Die rosarote Brille nehmen wir dir aber ganz schnell wieder ab. 


Du hast wahrscheinlich nicht viel Geld, oder? Möchtest du dann nicht etwas, bei dem du sicher sein kannst, es nicht in ein paar Jahren ersetzen zu müssen? Vermutlich schon, oder? Dann bist du mit einem Logitech System und dessem Miserablen KLang völlig falsch. In so einem Raum würde ich maximal gutes Stereo, mit ordentlichen Regalboxen stellen, weil dies VIEL besser klingt, als die minderwertigen Logitech Elektroschrottboxen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

Mach doch mal eine Zeichnung ( Grundriss ) wo man sehen kann wie nachher PC oder TV stehen soll. Wenn man beides nutzen will müßten Monitor und TV nebeneinander stehen. Ich würde aber darauf tippen das wegen der Konsolen dein TV wohl im Vordergrund steht. Für den PC würde ich dann ev. eine Soundkarte nehmen die zb virt. Dolby Headphone kann und einen Kopfhörer


----------



## Zappaesk (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

Es wird nicht klappen sowohl PC, als auch TV auch nur einigermaßen optimal mit 5.1 aus einem Set zu beschallen. D.h. der Vorschlag vom Dr. macht Sinn. Alles andere wird nicht klappen. D.h. du musst dich entscheiden welches Setup dir wichtiger ist bzw. welches du ggf. mit nem KH löst.

Bei dem schmalen Raum ist es aber schwierig z.B. das direkt an der Wand stehende Sofa mit 5.1 zu beschallen. Dafür sollte es ein wenig vor der Wand stehen. Audioliebhaber hat deswegen im Prinzip recht wenn er sagt Stereo wäre sicherlich besser (vor allem einfacher), auch wenn sein Kommentar sonst nicht weiterhilft.


----------



## Elefantenpogo2 (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

Erstmal danke für die fixen Anworten!
@Himmelskriegen: danke für den Link!

@Audioliebhaber
Zu den Stereo-Boxen: ich habe die Möglichkeit den 20 Jahre alte, sehr guten Verstärker (von Loewe soweit ich weiß) samt sehr guter Boxen meiner Mutter zu Übernehmen, die ich auch vorher in meinem Zimmer stehen hatte, als ich noch zuhause wohnte. Das wollte ich mir auch so oder so ins Zimmer stellen (wenn ich eine Möglichkeit finde das ganze Zeug quer durch Deutschland zu transportieren), da ich in einigen Tests des Z906 gelesen habe, dass es für Spiele und Filme zwar super, für Musik aber eher mitelmäßig sei. Mit dem Stereo-System wollte ich also eigentlich nur diese Lücke füllen.
Ich denke dass du (schon wegen deines Namens  ) natürlich weißt wovon du redest und bin dir auch sehr dankbar das du mir hilfst, aber das du eben auch viel feinere Ohren hast und den Unterschied zwischen 250€ und 1000€ Boxen sofort bemerkst. Mein Standard ist jedoch das, was an Tönen aus dem X230 (ebenfalls Logitech) und meinen 12€ In-Ear Kopfhörern kommt. Und von Logitechs Qualität bin ich eigentlich ziemlich überzeugt, da ich seit Jahren mit dem X230 sehr zufrieden bin, das jedoch leider vor ein paar Monaten aufgrund eines Kabelbruchs (eigene Schuld) und dem anschließenden, ziemlich dämlichen Reperaturversuch den Geist aufgegeben hat.

@Dr. Bakterius & Zappaesk
Ich hab gestern schonmal einen Grundriss gezeichnet um zu gucken wie ich die Möbel stellen kann, den scanne ich gleich mal ein und lad ihn dann hoch.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

Ich hatte vorher ein Logitech Z506, welches schlechter als das Z906 ist. War mit den System immer komplett zufrieden. Dann habe ich den alten Telefunken Verstärker und die Heco PPS 40 Boxen angeschlossen und der unterschied war extreme zu hören. Dann habe ich gemerkt wie schlecht meine Logitech Teile doch waren. Die Z906 klingen zwar deutlich besser als die Z506 (habe mal im Laden probe gehört) aber denke du fährst viel besser wenn du dir für das Geld ein gutes Stereo System zusammen stellst, evt. auch später auf 5.1 ausbaust oder gleich alles kaufst.

Habe mir anschließend einen neuen Verstärker, den Onkya TX-SR313 für 179€ gekauft, dazu noch den Magnat Monitor Supreme Center 250 welcher mit etwas über 50€ zu buche schlug. Und das war eine deutliche Steigerung der Ton Qualität im Gegensatz zum alten Telefunken Verstärker. 

Das Z506 gibt es ab 250€, für etwas mehr würdest du auch den Onkya TX-SR 313 und Magnat Monitor Supreme 200 bekommen. Wenn es dir zu teuer wäre die Supreme 100. Dazu noch Lautsprecher Kabel und eines zum verbinden mit den PC, z.b. ein Optisches Kabel. Von der Ton Qualität wärst du damit deutlich besser als mit dem Z906

Du könntest auch einen neuen Verstärker kaufen, und die alten Boxen deiner Mutter benutzen. Dazu vielleicht die Supreme 100 oder 200 und den Supreme Center 250 und damit ein 5.0 System aufbauen. Wenn du das Geld hast noch einen Subwoofer. 

Ich habe mir die Magnat Supreme 100 als hintere Lautsprecher auch bestellt, sollen die nächsten Tage kommen. Wäre dann bei einen 5.0 System , für ein 5.1 System fehlt nur noch der Subwoofer, allerdings muss ich sagen das der Bass meines aktuellen Systemes deutlich besser ist ohne einen richten Subwoofer als der meines alten Logitech Systems.


----------



## Audioliebhaber (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*



> Ich denke dass du (schon wegen deines Namens  ) natürlich weißt wovon du redest und bin dir auch sehr dankbar das du mir hilfst, aber das du eben auch viel feinere Ohren hast und den Unterschied zwischen 250€ und 1000€ Boxen sofort bemerkst.


Dazu muss man kein trainiertes Gehör, sondern einfach "nur" gesunde Ohren haben.


----------



## Elefantenpogo2 (1. Juni 2013)

Audioliebhaber schrieb:


> Dazu muss man kein trainiertes Gehör, sondern einfach "nur" gesunde Ohren haben.


 
Den Unterschied kann zwar auch ich hören, aber ich brauch dazu einen direkten Vergleich 

Im Anhang hab ich übrigens den Grundriss, musste erstmal meine Druckersoftware neu installieren bis ich scannen konnte 

@ Audioliebhaber
Wenn du vom Z906 nichts hälst, kannst du mir dann was in einer ähnlichen Preisklasse empfehlen?

Das Teufel Concept E400 und das Edifier S550 sind raus, da beide zu wenig Anschlüsse haben. 
Ans System müssen PC, Fernseher, Xbox und Playstation, wobei ich die beiden Konsolen auch durch den Fernseher schleifen kann, mir aber nicht sicher bin, ob die das Signal für 5.1 über HDMI an den Fernseher leiten und ob dieser das auch in 5.1 ausgibt.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

Mein Vorschläg wäre:
Verstärker: Onkyo TX-SR 313 (4x HDMI, 2x Optisch, 1x Coaxial, und dann noch mehrere Cinch Eingänge) also genügend Anschlüsse für dich. 
Lautsprecher: 2x Magnat Monitor Supreme 100 Paar, insgesamt 4 Stück. Wenn du das Geld hast dann nimm für die Front oder für Vorne und Hinten die Supreme 200.
Center: Magnat Monitor Supreme Center 250
Dazu noch Lautsprecherkabel am besten mit 2,5mm²

Aktuell ab 385€, wobei die Lautsprecher/Verstärker bei Amazon manchmal ein ganzes Stück billiger sind. Am Dienstag habe ich folgendes bezahlt:
Verstärker: 179€, Supreme 100: 65€, Supreme Center 250: 54€.

Du könntest auch schon vorhandene Lautsprecher verwenden.


----------



## Elefantenpogo2 (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

Danke!

2 der Boxen könnte ich mir sparen, da ich wie gesagt die alten (meiner Meinung nach guten) Boxen meiner Mutter nehmen kann.
Preislich wäre ich dann sogar beim Stand des Z906, das wars dann wohl wirklich mit der rosaroten Brille 
Aber wie siehts mit der Bassbox aus, so wäre es ja 5.0. Reicht das, was die Boxen an Bass bringen?
Und das wichtigste, wäre das bei knapp 13qm nicht schon etwas überdimensioniert?


----------



## Himmelskrieger (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

Also meine alten Boxen, die Heco PPS 40 haben einen viel besseren Bass als mein altes Logitech.
Probier erstmal so als 5.0, und hol die später einen guten Subwoofer. 
Überdimensioniert muss man dann sehen, das sind schon  ziemlich kleine Boxen für kleine Räume (die Supreme 100, und Center 250). 13qm sollten bei mir auch hinkommen, überdimensioniert mag es sein, aber besser als unterdimensioniert, musst sie ja nicht komplett aufdrehen. 

Wenn du die alten nimmst, dann holst dir nur 1x das Paar der Supreme 100 oder 200. Beide wären deutlich besser als das Z906. Würde dir auch raten das du die alten nimmst. Schlecht werden sie sicher nicht sein.

Als Lautsprecherkabel habe ich dieses hier genommen. Solltest am besten eines mit 2,5mm² nehmen damit kannst du auch problemlos etwas längere Strecken legen, 25 Meter sollten reichen, kauf lieber mehr als zu wenig, etwas schlimmeres als wenn du beim Letzten Lautsprecher kein Kabel mehr hast gibt es nicht.  Und dann noch ein Optisches und ein HDMI Kabel von Amazon Basic für den Anschluss des Computers am Verstärker (Optisch) und Verstärker am TV. PS3 & co. werden am Verstärker angeschlossen, der es dann weiterleitet. 
Wenn dein Fernseher Audio Return Channel über HDMI unterstützt läuft das über das HDMI Kabel, sonst benötigst für den TV noch ein Optisches Kabel bzw. ein anderes je nachdem was für einen Audio Ausgang dein TV hat.


----------



## Elefantenpogo2 (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

Wenn du sagst, dass die Boxen bereits einen guten Bass haben, dann wird mir das auch erstmal reichen, da ich einen Subwoofer eh nicht ausreizen könnte, meinen Mitbewohnern und den anderen Mietern im Haus zuliebe 
Die Kombi find ich echt super, ein weiterer großer Vorteil gegenüber dem Z906 ist eben auch die "Zukunftssicherheit", da, obwohl ich von Logitechs Qualität überzeugt bin, diese Boxen wohl doch länger halten werden als zusammengeklebte Plastikschalen und sich zur Not, wenn doch mal was kaputt geht, oder mir nicht mehr reicht, einfach ausgetauscht werden können.

Was die Überdiemensionierung angeht hast du natürlich recht, war halt nur so, dass das Z906 perfekt gewesen wäre, aber lieber zu viel als zu wenig.

Allerdings muss ich noch wissen, ob der Verstärker auch Kabel-TV duchschleift. Ich seh auf den Bildern bei Amazon zwar einen Antenna-In Anschluss, allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher ob das Tv oder Radio ist.

Kabel sollte ich genug haben, aber die sind ja im Endeffekt dann das geringste Problem


----------



## Himmelskrieger (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

Die beiden Antennen Anschlüsse sind für die Mitgeliferten AM und FM Antennen für Radio.
TV läuft ganz normal über deinen Fernseher, der gibt den Ton vermutlich über einen Optischen Ausgang an den Verstärker raus.
Ich würde 2 Optische Kabel für PC&TV bzw. 1 Optisches wenn du deinen PC per HDMI verbunden hast einplanen. Und zusätzlich ein HDMI Kabel für den Verstärker welches den Verstärker mit dem TV verbindet. 

Du schließt deine Geräte wie PS3, DVD Player, PC oder sonst was per HDMI an den Verstärker, und diesen dann per HDMI an den Fernseher. Den Eingang wählst dann am Verstärker aus. Den TV schließt du mit einen Optischen Kabel an den Verstärker an, damit du den TV Ton an der Anlage hast. Deaktivierst die Internen TV Lautsprecher damit der Ausgang auch angesprochen wird (zumindest bei meinem LG so).

Zusätzlich zu deinen vorhanden Kabel für die Geräte benötigst du also 1x HDMI Kabel, 1-2 Optische Kabel (1 wenn du deinen PC per HDMI am TV angeschlossen 
hast).

Beim Subwoofer würde ich erstmal kucken wie es ohne den sich anhört. Und wenn du meinst es sollte mehr Bass sein holst du dir später einen.


----------



## Elefantenpogo2 (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

Gut, dann werde ich es so machen 

Allerdings hab ich jetzt ein kleines Problem mit den Rear-Lautsprechern. Wo bringe ich diese wie an?
Auf den Boden stellen kann ich sie nicht, denn hinterm Sofa würden sie ja nicht viel bringen.
Um sie an die Wand zu hängen sind sie wahrscheinlich etwas zu sperrig.

Was würdest du von denen hier als Rear-Boxen halten: http://www.amazon.de/Magnat-Needle-Alu-schwarz-paar/dp/B000UL7IUY/ref=pd_sim_nrs_7

Da ist nur die Frage, ob es dann noch vom Bass her reicht.
Auf den will ich nämlich wegen der Finanzen wohl erstmal doch verzichten.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

Von der größe sind die nicht viel kleiner als die Supreme 100. 
Was wäre mit den Supreme 100 und mit einer Wandhalterrung sperrig?

Ich würde dir die Supreme 100 und eine Wandhalterrung empfehlen. Zur not halt etwas höher hängen.


----------



## Elefantenpogo2 (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

MIr ist auch gerade aufgefallen dass es nur ein paar cm sind.
Anbringen an der Wand wäre wohl das beste, mit vernünftigen Dübeln sollte die Rigipswand das wohl aushalten.

Wäre es denn besser wenn ich das Sofa dann etwas von der Wand wegzuzuiehen, damit der Ton von schräg hinten kommt?
Laut den Aufstellungstipps von Teufel reicht es ja scheinbar schon, wenn es genau von der Seite kommt.

Danke übrigens für die Mühe und vorallem für die Geduld


----------



## Himmelskrieger (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

So wie ich es auf den Bild des Raumes sehe würde ich die hinteren Lautsprecher so an die Wand bringen das sie Links und Rechts von deinen Ohren wären. Also nicht hinter dir oder vor dir.

Auf der Teufel Seite steht:


> Beim Concert-Set mit Direktstrahlern sind die rückwärtigen Boxen seitlich links und rechts neben der Sitzposition zu positionieren. Empfehlenswert ist bei Direktstrahlern, dass die Entfernung der Rear-Speaker zum Hörplatz 1,00 Meter überschreitet.
> 
> Wenn Sie aber näher sitzen (müssen), sorgen Sie bitte dafür, dass die Vorderseite der Box Sie nicht direkt anstrahlt, sondern durch Anwinkeln des Lautsprechers dieser eher in den Raum, zum TV/Bildschirm oder der jeweiligen Wand hin ausgerichtet wird. Alternativ können Sie die notwendige Entfernung zum Hörer auch dadurch erreichen, dass Sie die Boxen höher hängen. Ansonsten (bei einem Abstand von mehr als 1,00 Meter zum Hörplatz) befinden sich die Rear-Speaker idealerweise auf gleicher Höhe der Front-Boxen - optimal auf einem Standfuß - oder aber an der Wand in bis zu 2,10 Meter Höhe montiert.


----------



## Elefantenpogo2 (1. Juni 2013)

Genau diesen Abschnitt des Artikels meinte ich. 

Ich war nur etwas verunsichert, da ich es so kenne, dass die hinteren Lautsprecher auch hinter einem stehen, aber so ist es natürlich um einiges einfacher, gerade mithilfe von Wandhalterungen.

Eine Frage hätte ich aber noch an dich: sollte ich mich früher oder später doch dazu entscheiden mir einen Subwoofer zuzulegen, was kannst du mir da empfehlen. Wäre gut wenn er einigermaßen günstig wäre, höchstens 100€, am liebsten natürlich weniger.



Elefantenpogo2 schrieb:


> Genau diesen Abschnitt des Artikels meinte ich.
> 
> Ich war nur etwas verunsichert, da ich es so kenne, dass die hinteren Lautsprecher auch hinter einem stehen, aber so ist es natürlich um einiges einfacher, gerade mithilfe von Wandhalterungen.
> 
> Eine Frage hätte ich aber noch an dich: sollte ich mich früher oder später doch dazu entscheiden mir einen Subwoofer zuzulegen, was kannst du mir da empfehlen. Wäre gut wenn er einigermaßen günstig wäre, höchstens 100€, am liebsten natürlich weniger.



Edit: noch eine zweite Frage: ich hab das Surround-Headset Sony MDRDS6500, das ich natürlich auch noch anschließen will. Der Verstärker hat aber (soweit ich das erkennen kann) keinen optischen Ausgang. Ich könnte das Headset dann zwar per Line In anschließen, aber dann hätte ich ja nur ein Stereo-Signal.
Fällt dir, oder sonst wem, eine Lösung für das Problem ein?

Mist! Wollte den "Bearbeiten"-Button klicken, bin aber auf zitieren gekommen.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

Es gibt glaube ich keinen Verstärker mit Optical Out. Da wirst du leider gezwungen sein es per Cinch Anschließen. Aber merkt man an einen 7.1 Headset einen unterschied im vergleich zu einen normalen Stereo Headset? Hatte noch nie ein 5.1 oder 7.1 Headset aufm Kopf, aber mit meinen Stereo Headset kann ich auch wunderbar unterscheiden ob jetzt der Gegner von Hinten Links oder Vorne Mittig kommt. 

Zu einen Subwoofer, da kann ich dir nicht helfen, stehe selber auch noch vor der Entscheidung. 
Von denen Bewertungen her bei Amazon würde ich für den Preisbereich 100€ das der Yamaha YST SW 012 Advanced YST II ein brauchbarer wäre.

Kann mich hier aber nur auf die Amazon Bewertungen beziehenm, wo er aber sehr viele sehr gute bekommen hat.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

Opt. Out würde nur so aus der Hüfte am PC oder TV klappen, ansonsten müßte man mit einem Konverter arbeiten. Nur kann selbst der beste Zauberer Brot nicht in Brot verwandeln, es wird am Ende immer ein analoges Signal geben. Würde man vom PC oder TV per opt. Out in den den Receiver gehen wollen könnte ev. ein Umschalter helfen


----------



## Elefantenpogo2 (2. Juni 2013)

Gerade bei Filmen finde ich den Klang von nem 5.1 Headset (7.1 ist nur simuliert) um Längen besser als bei nem Stereo Headset, das gleiche bei Call of Duty an der Xbox. 
Klar, hörst du das alles bei nem Stereo Headset am PC auch sehr gut, aber es ist halt nur simuliert, vom PC berechnet. Das Sony hat echtes 5.1, dadurch ist es meiner Meinung nach alles noch ein bisschen feiner und definierter. Ich habs mir vor nem Jahr halt als Alternative für ein richtiges 5.1 System geholt, da ich davon ausgegangen bin das ich die nächsten Jahre nicht die Möglichkeit habe, mir ein Surroundsystem ins Zimmer zu stellen und den Kauf hab ich nie bereut.

Ich hatte diesen hier gefunden, ebenfalls Yamaha. Da ich aber ehrlich gesagt (noch) keine Ahnung vom Hifi-Bereich hab, weiß ich nicht wo der große Unterschied zu deinem Yamaha ist.
Von den Bewertungen her sind beide gleich auf.



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> ansonsten müßte man mit einem Konverter arbeiten



Genau so einen Konverter hab ich schon, weil ich den Fernseher damals an einem alten Verstärker angeschlossen hatte.
Wäre aber im Falle der Kopfhöhrer Quatsch, da sie ja im Endeffekt bei einem eingehenden Chinch-Signal selbst die konvertierung übernehmen.

An so einen Umschalter habe ich auch schon gedacht, dann könnte ich die Kopfhörer zumindest optisch mit dem TV verbinden, der PC besitzt aber leider keinen opt. Ausgang, deswegen hatte ich auf den Verstärker gehofft, ist aber auch kein Beinbruch.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

Was hast du für ein Board? Bietet es denn dig. Coax? In dem Fall müßte man nach so einem Adapter schauen. Ich denek schon das die Magnat genug Bass bieten um einen Sub vorerst aussparen zu können. Mitunter muss man da im Receivermenü was umstellen. Ich betreibe mein AV System oft auch ohne Sub, den schalte ich meist ein um bei der Nachbarschaft die Gläser zu verrücken.
Bitte den Bearbeiten Button nutzen, sonst verteilen die Mods noch Bonusmeilen


----------



## Elefantenpogo2 (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

Das Z77 Pro3. Aus dem Heftchen bin ich nicht schlau geworden, da nur die Rede von Anschlüssen für 7.1 ist, aber der orangene Anschluss sollte doch Coay sein, oder? Das wäre dann natürlich die beste Lösung, bei Amazon kostet so ein Adapter 10€, die ich dann schon investieren würde.

Gut, dann kann ich ja auf den Sub wirklich erstmal verzichten. Wie ich das dann am Reciever richtig einstelle werde ich wohl in der Anleitung herausfinden oder?

Nächstes mal benutz ich den Bearbeiten Button, dachte nur: 2 Kommentare - 2 Antworten

Ich hab noch ne Frage zum Reciever: schleift der die angeschlossenen Geräte auch im Standby durch, sodass ich ihn auch mal ausgeschaltet lassen kann und trotdem z.B. die Xbox nutzen will, oder muss ich dazu mindestens das nächst bessere Modell haben?


----------



## Himmelskrieger (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

Hab ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung welcher Subwoofer nun besser ist. Muss mich dort auch noch umsehen. 
Wenn dein Onboard Soundchip keinen Digitalen Ausgang besitzt würde ich mir eine Soundkarte anschaffen, z.b. die Asus Xonar DGX (PCIe) für etwa 36€ bei Amazon.
bzw. Asus Xonar DG (PCI) für etwa 31€ je nachdem was für eine PCI Schnittstelle du noch frei hast. Wegen Zukunftsicherheit würde ich die Xonar DGX (PCIe) nehmen, neuere Boards besitzen teilweise keine alte PCI Schnittelle mehr. 

Im Menü des TX-SR313 kannst du wenn du den Subwoofer aktivierst (obwohl du keinen angeschlossen hast) die Double Bass aktivieren wenn die Front Boxen auf Large gestellt hast. Dann wird der Bass über die Frontboxen wieder gegeben.
Wenn er dir zu schwach ist, kannst du sofern du kein "Soundprofile" wie Direct also das da nix geändert wird, über die Taste Tone den Bass erhöhen oder verringern. 

Für Music benutze ich folgende Einstellung: Neo:6 Music mit Bass +4db. Musst halt sehen welches dir am besten gefällt. Für Blu Rays benutze ich Direct ohne jede Anpassungen (die teilweise nicht möglich sind). Wird halt der Ton Ausgegeben so wie er ankommt. Wenn dir ein Lautsprecher (z.b. Center) zu leise ist, kannst du in den Optionen ihn Lauter stellen.

Edit: Zu deiner Post: Das Z77 Pro 3 besitzt keinen Digitalen Ausgang. Das sind alles Klinke für den 7.1 Ausgang. Kauf dir die Asus Xonar DGX (PCIe) für etwa 36€. Und steck sie in den oberen PCIe x1 Slot. 
In der Anleitung steht alles sehr gut beschrieben wie du den Verstärker einstellst. Die findest du hier als PDF. Beigelegt ist nur die Kurzanleitung zum Anschließen.

Der Verstärker schleift kein Signal im Stand Bye rüber, hab es eben getestet. Ob es das nächst bessere Modell kann weiß ich nicht. Beim aktuellen Preis bei Amazon würde ich es aber nehmen (3€ teurer). Ich hab meinen am Dienstag für 179€ bekommen, jetzt über 230€.


----------



## Audioliebhaber (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

Wenn er einen AVR nutzt und diesen digital anschliesst, braucht er keine Soundkarte. 



Welche Lautsprechern sollen es nun werden?


----------



## Himmelskrieger (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

Sein Mobo besitzt aber keinen Digitalen Ausgang, sondern nur 6x Klinke für die 7.1 Ausgabe. Deswegen sollte er sich eine Soundkarte anschaffen um den AVR Digital Anzuschließen per Optischen Kabel.
Alternativ könnte man den Sound Digital über den HDMI Ausgang der Graka ausgeben wenn es räumlich möglich ist. Zumindest können aktuelle Grakas dies (z.b. Radeon 7xx0). 

Lautsprecher sollten in der Front die alten seiner Eltern, hinten 2 Magnat Supreme 100, als Center Magnat Supreme Center 250 werden wenn ich es richtig verstanden hab.

Der AVR soll ein Onkya TX-SR 313 oder TX-SR414 werden beim aktuellen Preis des 313.


----------



## Elefantenpogo2 (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

Naja, ob ich dann 30€ ausgeben will, nur um das Headset an den PC anzuschließen ist die Frage. Zur not schließ ich das ganze halt per Chinch an, die Station der Kopfhörer sollte wohl einen vernünftigen Konverter besitzen, der das Signal einigermaßen gut für die 5.1-Boxen im Kopfhörer umwandelt.

Danke für die exakte Beschreibung, damit sollte ich den Verstärker nun problemlos einstellen können 

Der TX-NR414 kann das mit dem durschleifen, von daher werde ich den Aufpreis wohl auch investieren. Es werden alledings mehr als 3€ werden, da ich den TX-SR313 sowieso nicht bei Amazon bestellt hab, sondern bei dem günstigsten Anbieter bei Geizhals.
Generell zieh ich aber eh erst im Oktober um, werde mir das ganze also auch erst dann anschaffen, ich wollte mich nur jetzt schon von euch beraten lassen, da ich gerade im Thema drin bin und mir das Z906 auch schon fast gekauft hätte, da es hier im Saturn im Angebot war.

@Audioliebhaber: Was genau meinst du mit AVR und an welchen Anschluss des Mainboards muss ich dann? Laut Himmelskrieger besitzt das Z77 Pro3 ja generell keinen digitalen Ausgang.

Als Frontlautsprecher nutze ich die alten Boxen meiner Mutter, welche genau das sind kann ich dir nicht sagen, das einzige was ich machen könnte wäre ein Bild von den Dingern hochzuladen.
Für hinten nutze ich dann die Magnat Monitor Supreme 100, als Center das Magnat Monitor Supreme Center 250, also genau die Zusammenstellung die Himmelskrieger mir empfohlen hat.

Edit: meine Fragen hat Himmelskrieger ja jetzt schon beantwortet.
Ich habe übrigens die Radeon HD 7950 OC, die gibt zwar auch den digitalen Sound über HDMI aus, aber das bringt mir ja im Endeffekt nichts wenn ich am PC sitze und da die Kopfhörer nutze, sondern nur wenn ich sie am Fernseher anschließe, der wiederum über HDMI an der Grafikkarte hängt.


----------



## Audioliebhaber (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

AVR= AV-Receiver


Also ich würde die Supreme nicht kaufen und mir lieber diese Boxen bauen:

Acoustic Design Wohlgemuth : Quickly 18 Kompakt

Die sind viel besser als die billigen Magnat. 

Das ASRock hat tatsächlich keinen optischen Ausgang, da hast du wohl leider am falschen Ende gespart.


----------



## Elefantenpogo2 (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

Um mir Boxen selbst zu bauen fehlt mir sowohl das Werkzeug als auch das Know-How 
Ich verlasse mich da auf Himmelskriegers Empfehlung, er selbst nutz die ja auch. Die Bewertungen bei Amazon sprechen ja auch für sich.

Ich bin leider davon ausgegangen, das ich den optischen Ausgang eh nicht brauchen werde, aber jetzt ist es zu spät.
Wenn ich es im Endeffekt dann unbedingt haben will und das Geld übrig hab, dann kauf ich mir einfach eine Soundkarte. Die bringt ja nicht nur nen optischen Ausgang sondern generell besseren Sound mit sich als die Onboard-Lösung eines vergleichsweise günstigen Mainboards.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

Die Soundkarte sollst du kaufen um den AVR Digital anzuschließen. Da dein Mobo keinen Digitalen Ausgang besitzt. Die Soundkarte hingegen Optical.

AVR bedeutet AV Receiver, also z.b. der Onkya TX-SR313. Da habe ich mit Verstärker wohl etwas falsch geschrieben, meinte halt einen AVR 

Du kaufst dir am besten die Soundkarte, schließt per Optischen Kabel die Soundkarte an den AVR an. Sonst müsstest du Klinke auf Cinch Adapter nehmen und hättest nur Stereo. Die Kopfhörer musst leider trotzdem dann per Cinch anschließen. Oder du schließt deinen PC über HDMI am AVR an, und nimmst darüber den Ton raus. Kuck mal unter Windows Rechtsklick auf das Lautsprecher Symbol dann Wiedergabe Geräte und kuck ob du dort Digital Display Out, bzw. den namen deines Fernsehers sofern der per HDMI angeschlossen ist zu sehen sind. Dann weist ob deine Soundkarte das kann, sollte sie aber wenn sie nicht extreme alt ist.

Zum Optical Digital Out, das wäre z.b. beim Asrock Z77 Pro4-M  die eckige Buchse bei den Lautsprecher anschlüssen. Das Z77 Pro 3 besitzt keinen Digitalen Ausgang. Werder Koxial oder Toslink (Optical).

Zu den Boxen, kuck mal hinten, da sollte der Name der Boxen draufstehen auf einen Aufkleber.

Alternativ statt den Supreme 100 kannst die Supreme 200 nehmen die etwas mehr kosten, allerdings einen besseren Ton besitzen und größer sind. Ich denke aber bei den hinteren Boxen dürften die sich nicht viel nehmen. Preislich wäre der Selbstbau auch teurer da der Bausatz soweit ich es gelesen hab nur 1 Box enthält. Du kannst die Supreme 200 nehmen wenn du das Geld dafür hast. Beide sind gute Boxen. Und ist klar das man für mehr Geld auch was besseres erhält.

Eine Soundkarte erzeugt wandelt den Digitalen Ton in Analogen Ton um, einen besseren Ton bekommst du nicht durch die Soundkarte *wenn* deine Onboard einen Digitalen Ausgang hätte. Du bekommst durch die Soundkarte halt den Digitalen Ausgang (weswegen es sich auch lohnt) und bessere Software. 

Ich zitiere hier das FAQ mal


> Achtung: Soundkarten wandeln den Klang von digital (PC) zu analog um (Cinch/6,3 mm KH Buchse), also nur bei digitaler nach analoger Wandlung gibt es den Klanggewinn! Bei Verkabelung der Anlage über digitalem Weg (Toslink, Hdmi) gibt es keine Verbesserung!



Die Umwandlung von Digital nach Analog übernimmt hier der AVR der den Ton über Analogen weg an die Boxen bringt. (Digitale Boxen gibt es meines Wissens nach auch nicht).

Und 36€ sind nun auch nicht die Welt. Und die Sound Verbesserung im Gegensatz zur Analogen Stereo Möglichkeit lohnen sich sehr.

Die Selbstbau wären 144€ + Holz + Versandt gegen 65€ inklusive Versandt (Amazon). Die kann man nicht miteinander vergleichen.
Kannst auch die Magnat Supreme 200 für ab 100€ nehmen. Es sind die hinteren Boxen, die sind nicht ganz so wichtig wie die vorderen primären Boxen.


----------



## Audioliebhaber (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*



> Um mir Boxen selbst zu bauen fehlt mir sowohl das Werkzeug als auch das Know-How


Geht einfach und dauert ca. 45-60 min pro Box. Die Zuschnitte gibt es im Baumarkt, die Weichen bekommst du auf Wunsch fertig gelötet.


----------



## Elefantenpogo2 (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

Der Verstärker wird eh über HDMI an den PC angeschlossen, dafür brauche ich also keinen digitalen Ausgang.
Der Sound läuft ja dann über die Graka, die sollte doch 5.1 ausgeben?

Wie ein Optical Digital Out Anschluss aussieht weiß ich 
Ich dachte nur das der Orangene Stecker am Mobo evtl. ein digitaler Koaxial Anschluss ist.

Die Boxen hab ich leider nicht hier, aber ich lass mir nachher mal eben schnell ein paar Bilder machen.


----------



## Audioliebhaber (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*



> Die Selbstbau wären 144€ + Holz + Versandt gegen 65€ inklusive Versandt (Amazon). Die kann man nicht miteinander vergleichen.


Das wären 130€ bei Amazon, gegen ca. 160€ für den Selbstbau, bei EXTREM viel höherer Qualität.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

HDMI ist auch Digital also brauchst keine Soundkarte. Schließt halt den PC per HDMI am AVR an, den dann am TV. (Wenn du aber den PC an einen extra Monitor betreibst musst du diesen über DVI anschließen da der AVR nur einen HDMI Out besitzt. HDMI wäre also alleine für den Ton zuständig.

@Audioliebhaber Wie kommst du auf 130€? die 65€ sind für ein Paar, also *2* Boxen. 
Es sind 65€ gegen ~160€ also fast 100€ mehr das ist fast der 2,5x Preis. 
Die Magnat Supreme 200 gibt es ab 100€ für das Paar (2 Boxen), die sollen sehr gut sein, Durchschnittliche Bewertung 4,8 von 5 Sternen bei Amazon.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

Nein eine dig. Coax Schnittstelle sieht wie ein Cinchstecker aus. Was waren das jetzt für Boxen dei weiterverwendet werden sollen, oder ist es mir jetzt durchgerutscht?


----------



## Audioliebhaber (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*



> @Audioliebhaber Wie kommst du auf 130€? die 65€ sind für ein Paar, also 2 Boxen.


Ok, das hatte ich übersehen. Noch schlimmer, wenn ich bedenke, was du nach Abzug der Kosten (Steuern, Logistik etc) für die Materialien übrig bleibt, kan das nicht wirklich gut sein.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

Am Montag werde ich sie bei mir haben und dann mal vergleichen mit meinen Heco PPS 40, welche im 1000€/Paar Preisbereich spielen. Dann kann ich mal mal hier reinschreiben wie gut sie sich anhören im Gegensatz zu meinen alten teuren Boxen. 

Ich werde es dann hier in den Thread schreiben wie gut sie sich im vergleich zu meinen alten schlagen.


----------



## Elefantenpogo2 (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

@Audioliebhaber: ist zwar gut gemeint mit den Selbstbauboxen, aber die sind raus, für hinten werde ich mir eh nur die Supreme 100 holen und liege damit bei knapp 60€, da wären deine Boxen dann ganze 100€teurer.

@Himmelskriegen: Genau so hatte ich das geplant, HDMI von der Graka an den AVR und von da aus an den TV. Der PC Bildschirm ist eh über DVI angschlossen.

@Dr.Bakterius: Der orangene stecker ist ja ein Chinch, deswegen dachte ich er wär es. Welche Farbe hat denn ein Coax. Anschluss normalerweise?
Ich kann dir noch nicht sagen was das für Boxen sind, wobei ich gerade erfahren habe, dass ich die eventuell eh nicht bekomme, dann würde ich mir für vorne die Supreme 200 holen. Jenachdem wie meine Finanzen im Oktober aussehen eventuell auch nur die Supreme 100, an sich sollten die für die größe meines Zimmers reichen.


----------



## Audioliebhaber (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*



> da wären deine Boxen dann ganze 100€teurer.


Aber eben auch deutlich besser. 

Beispielsweise kannst du diese Boxen:

Acoustic Design Wohlgemuth : Quickly 18 Kompakt

Später zu einer Standbox umbauen, falls sich deine Räumlichkeiten ändern. Versuch das mal mit den Magnat.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

Auf den Bild ist es eindeutig ein Klinke. 

Auf meinem Board ist ein Koaxial Anschluss vorhanden, zwischen PS/2 und Optical, so sieht so einer aus. (Bild der I/O Anschlüsse) Die Klinken sehe hier genauso aus wie bei dir, es sind auch Klinke. 

Mit den Supreme 200 für Vorne würdest du nix falsch machen, mit den Supreme 100 für das Geld auch nix. Wenn du das Geld hast nimm für Vorne die Supreme 200. Beide sind sehr viel besser als die des Logitech Systemes.

Die Supreme 100 sollten für dein kleines Zimmer Leistungsfähig genug sein.


----------



## Elefantenpogo2 (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

@Audioliebhaber: Natürlich werden die Selbstbauboxen viel besser sein, aber eben auch viel teurer. 
Mein anfangs eingeplantes Budget lag bei 250€, mit dem AVR, den Supreme 100 für hinten und dem Center liege ich schon bei gut 300€, wenn dann noch die Frontlautsprecher dazu kommen, dann bin ich bei 350-400€, mehr geht auf garkeinen Fall, ich bin Student 

@Himmelskriegen: Ah, der gelbe, okay. Aber das Problem ist ja zum Glück geklärt, bei den Kopfhörern muss ich dann halt Abstriche machen.
Ich denke dass ich erstmal die 100er nehme, großartig aufdrehen kann ich ja eh nicht und ich denke von der Klangqualität wird sich da wohl nicht mehr allzu viel tun.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

Ok, aber bei dem Center würde ich dann nicht unbedingt den Magnat nehmen sondern eher auch was von Heco. Für Rear dann vielleicht auch eher diese Boxen


----------



## Himmelskrieger (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

Mit den Supreme 100 wirst du nix falsch machen für den Preis.

Plane dann noch etwa 15€ für ein gutes Lautsprecher Kabel (25 Meter) ein und wenn nicht ausreichend vorhanden noch ein HDMI Kabel. Die Amazon Basic Kabel kann ich dir sehr empfehlen! Billiger und viel besser als die ich von Media Markt, Saturn oder Aldi hab. 

Hier mal die Rechnung:
AVR: Onkyo TX-NR414 5.1 A/V-Receiver schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 239€
Front: Magnat Monitor Supreme 100 Kompaktlautsprecher Paar schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 69€
Center: Magnat Monitor Supreme Center 250 Centerlautsprecher schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 53€
Hinten: Magnat Monitor Supreme 100 Kompaktlautsprecher Paar schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 69€
Lautsprecher Kabel: z.b. InLine Lautsprecherkabel, 25m: Amazon.de: Elektronik (sollte 2,5mm² Dick sein) 15€
---
ab 445€ ohne Front wenn du die alten bekommt ab 376€.

@Dr Bakterius Was ist gegen die Magnat einzuwenden?, der Magnat Center gibt die Stimmen sehr klar und gut wieder.
Mit den Heco wären es 35€ mehr.


----------



## Elefantenpogo2 (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

Das mit dem Center könnte ich mir überlegen, aber die 80€ Boxen für hinten sind dann wieder zu teuer. Wenn ich mehr investiere, dann lieber in den vorderen Bereich.

Aber die Aufstellung von Himmelskrieger finde ich so ganz gut, wenn ich mir für vorne dann doch noch selbst Boxen kaufen muss und mich für den TX-NR414 entscheide, dann ist mit den 450€ auch das absolute Maximum erreicht. Und im Endeffekt investier ich dann lieber 40€ mehr in den AVR, da Boxen eher mal ausgestauscht werden können, als dieser.


----------



## Audioliebhaber (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

@Elefantenpogo

Also ich sehe es sehr kritisch, dass du mit deinem geringen Budget auf Teufel komm raus ein 5.1 bzw. 5.. aufbauen willst. Was spricht dagegen, erst einmal für ~250€ ein Pärchen Stereoboxen zu kaufen oder zu bauen, anstatt das billigste vom billigen anzuschaffen? Du sagst doch selbst, du hättest wenig Geld. Wieso also nicht auf Qualität setzen?




> Und im Endeffekt investier ich dann lieber 40€ mehr in den AVR, da Boxen eher mal ausgestauscht werden können, als dieser.




Gute Boxen überleben den AVR um Jahrzehnte. Den kannst du in ein paar Jahren austauschen, weil es dauernd neue Techniken gibt, die man irgendwann doch haben will. Gute Boxen bleiben.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

Ich habe nix gegen die Magnat auch wenn die nicht mein Fall sind. Generell ist es am Besten wenn Front und Center quasi gleich sind damit nicht zb der Center zu auffällig wird, bei den Rear wäre es nicht so schlimm wenn die nicht ganz passen.


----------



## Elefantenpogo2 (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

@Audioliebhaber: Naja, es ging ja von Anfang an um ein Surround-System, ihr habt mir zwar (zum Glück) die rosarote Brille abgenommen, was das Z906 angeht, aber es geht immer noch um 5.1.
Im Endeffekt werde ich mit einem Stereo-System nicht glücklich, da mögen die die einzelnen Komponeten noch so gut sein.
Die "Billigkomponten" werden meinen Anforderungen absolut entsprechen, denn ich bin wie gesagt, den Klang von 30€ PC Boxen, 12€ Ohrstöpseln und das, was aus einem Flat TV so rauskommt gewöhnt.
Ich verstehe natürlich deine Skepsis, und wer einmal ein hochqualitatives, teures System besessen hat, der will es nicht mehr missen, aber mir geht es primär um ein vernünftiges Heimkino, und das ist ja auch mit diesen Komponenten gegeben, wenn auch nicht auf dem Niveau eines Bose oder Teufel.

@Dr Bakterius: Dann werde ich wohl erstmal bei der kompletten Magnat Boxenaustattung bleiben, denn ansonsten müsste ich ja für die ganze Front in in andere Boxen investieren.


----------



## Audioliebhaber (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*



> Im Endeffekt werde ich mit einem Stereo-System nicht glücklich, da mögen die die einzelnen Komponeten noch so gut sein.


Glaubst du! Hast du jemals ein sehr gutes Stereo gehört? Also ich kenne die Boxen deiner Mama nicht, aber ein gutes Stereo ist viel besser, als so billiges 5.1 




> und das ist ja auch mit diesen Komponenten gegeben, wenn auch nicht auf dem Niveau eines Bose oder Teufel.


Das System ist weit über Teufel und vor allem Bose, weil diese Firmen keine hochwertigen Komponenten bauen. Sondern nur überteuerten Mist für Ahnungslose. Besonders Bose, mit ihrem riesen Propagandabudget.

Es heisst nicht umsonst: "Willst du Klang aus der Dose, kauf Lautsprecher von Bose." 

Also ich appeliere daran, dass du doch bitte einmal in ein Hifi Fachgeschäft zum probehören gehst, dann noch einmal wiederkommst und wir darüber reden.  Achja: Lass dich von den Preisen dort nicht abschrecken! Diese sind beim Selbstbau um min. den Faktor 3-4 niedriger, bei selber Klangqualität.


----------



## Elefantenpogo2 (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

Das gute Stereo hatte ich als ich noch zuhause wohnte, eben mit den Verstärker und den Boxen meiner Mutter. Und ja, es war verdammt gut, aber der Sound von hinten fehlte mir doch.
Und wenn das ganze hier selbst jetzt schon über Bose Niveau liegt, dann bin ich damit mehr als zufrieden, da ich beim Probehören von Bose Surround Systemen regelmäßig eine Gänsehaut kriege 

Ich geh gerne die nächsten Tage mal zum Probehören in den Saturn, aber da fehlt mir dann der Vergleich.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

So sehen die Boxen aus, scheinen aber wirklich schon älter zu sein. Gut Eigenbau wäre eine Möglichkeit nur sollte man handwerklich begabt sein sowie Platz und Zeit haben. Gut die Magnat sind nicht der Brüller, aber für den 1. Einsatz kann man damit ja noch leben wenn man nix besseres gewöhnt ist


----------



## Himmelskrieger (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

Er hat keine Heco PPS 40^^, ich habe die.
Die sind übrigens aus Mitte der 80er.


----------



## Audioliebhaber (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*



> Und wenn das ganze hier selbst jetzt schon über Bose Niveau liegt, dann bin ich damit mehr als zufrieden, da ich beim Probehören von Bose Surround Systemen regelmäßig eine Gänsehaut kriege


Bose ist der letzte Schrott... aus den kleinen Dingern kann schon rein physikalisch kein guter Sound kommen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

Jepp so sehen die aus. Mist da bin ich irgendwie wohl gestolpert. Da nehme ich alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil



Elefantenpogo2 schrieb:


> Und wenn das ganze hier selbst jetzt schon über Bose Niveau liegt, dann bin ich damit mehr als zufrieden, da ich beim Probehören von Bose Surround Systemen regelmäßig eine Gänsehaut kriege



Du hattest ja schon bei Lögitröt die rosarote Brille auf, und in dem Preisrahmen können die auch nicht zaubern mit Bose ( wenn man es überhaupt mag )


----------



## Elefantenpogo2 (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

Wie sieht es generell aus mit gebrauchten Boxen, mit denen könnte ich ja einen Kompromiss aus Qualität und Preis finden.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

Es spricht normalerweise nix gegen den 2. Klang, nur dürfte es wahrscheinlich auch auf eine Mischung aus einer bunten Tüte hinauslaufen. Was dürften denn die Boxen generell alleine denn kosten ( hab keinen Bock jetzt zu suchen  )?


----------



## Audioliebhaber (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*



Elefantenpogo2 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es generell aus mit gebrauchten Boxen, mit denen könnte ich ja einen Kompromiss aus Qualität und Preis finden.


 
Gebraucht ist (nach Selbstbau) das beste was man machen kann. Neu kommen mir keine Boxen mehr ins Haus.


----------



## Elefantenpogo2 (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

200-250€, das wäre dann aber auch absolute Schmerzgrenze.

@Audioliebhaber: Na dann hatte ich ja auch endlich mal eine gute Idee


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

Vielleicht wäre so etwas noch was -> Akai


----------



## Elefantenpogo2 (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

Ich denke das wird zu groß, und mit den 50€ Versand zu teuer.
Das Braun ist mir auch nichts


----------



## Audioliebhaber (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*



> Ich geh gerne die nächsten Tage mal zum Probehören in den Saturn, aber da fehlt mir dann der Vergleich.


Hast du keinen richtigen Fachhändler? Ein Elektromarkt ist weit weg davon...


----------



## Elefantenpogo2 (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*



Audioliebhaber schrieb:


> Hast du keinen richtigen Fachhändler?


 Ich kann mich in der Stadt mal umsehen, ich wohne erst seit ein paar Monaten hier und hab bisher noch keinen gesehen.


----------



## Zappaesk (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

Ein Elektro*fach*markt ist seine einzige Chance sowas Probe zu hören. Richtige Hifihändler haben normalerweise in der Preislage schlicht gar nichts da. Also bei uns gibt es z.B. diverse Expert Läden, die Geräte in der Preisklasse da haben und auch eine ganz ordentliche Beratung machen. Das wird anderswo auch nicht anders sein.

Nur MM, Saturn und Konsorten eignen sich normalerweise überhaupt nicht um etwas anzuhören oder sich auch mal beraten zu lassen. Da gehts ja nur um Marge und nicht um zufriedene Kunden.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

Also bei uns hat der Expert als bestes Audio System das Logitech Z906, und alle Lautsprecher stehen neben einander.
Saturn hingegen besitzt einen richtigen Hörraum mit "richtigen" Heim Kino Lautsprechern und einen 3D Beamer. Die haben auch viele gute und teure Lautsprecher im Laden , auch zum anhören. Mediamarkt besitzt auch einen, wenn auch viel kleineren Hörraum. 
Wohne in Hannover.


----------



## Elefantenpogo2 (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

So einen, einigermaßen Schallresistenten, Hörraum hat der Saturn hier auch, deswegen hatte ich auch zuerst daran gedacht.


----------



## Audioliebhaber (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

Ist der Raum abgeschlossen bzw. abschliessbar? Wenn ja, lass dir die Lautsprecher ordentlich hinstellen. (Stereodreieck)


----------



## Himmelskrieger (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

Also bei uns ist es eine einiger maßen Schalldichte Tür. Dei Lautsprecher stehen auch richtig, in etwa so wie die Aufstell Anleitung von Teufel es beschreibt. 
Allerdings stehen bei uns nur relativ große teure Boxen die sehr weit über seine Preisklasse sind. Fraglich ob das anhören was bringen würde.


----------



## Audioliebhaber (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

Ja, es bringt etwas, weil man diesen Klang durch Selbstbau viel günstiger und bezahlbar bekommt. die besten Bausätze kosten "nur" ~1k/Stück, während man für diese Qualität vom Fliessband locker 8-10000€ zahlt. Das setzt sich durch alle Preisbereiche fort.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

Dann werde ich mir mal die Selbstbau Lautsprecher ansehen und vielleicht beim Sub einen selber zusammen bauen.
Allerdings bin ich zumindest mit den Center sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Elefantenpogo2 (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

@Audoliebhaber: Ich habe mir die Sache mit den Selbstbauboxen nochmal in Ruhe angsehen, find ich doch ganz interessant, gerade wenn die Qualität da so gut zu sein scheint. Allerdings handelt es sich hier jeweils um Einzelstücke oder?
Wenn ich also die Quickly 18 Kompakt für Vorne nehmen würde, mit wieviel Zusatzkosten für Holz und eventuelle andere Materialen müsste ich dann rechnen? Und was bräuchte ich an Werkzeug, außer nem Lötkölben und ner Schraubenziehersammlung hab ich nicht viel.
Wäre eine Kombi aus den Quickly 18 für Vorne, dem Supreme Center 250 und den Supreme 100 für Hinten empfehlenswert?

Edit: Ich habs gesehen, "Preise gelten pro Stück"


----------



## Himmelskrieger (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

Die Preise sind pro Stück, oder wenn es in der Beschreibung anders steht wie in der Beschreibung. Also beim Quickly 18 Kompakt wäre es 1x und kostet pro Bausatz 72€.

Ich denke ein Akkuschrauber wäre nützlich wenn du es verschraubst. Die Holzteile würde ich im Baumarkt zusägen lassen soweit es möglich wäre, am beste wäre es wenn du die Lautsprecher reinschrauben würdest und die restlichen Teile nur noch zusammen klebst und nix mehr sägen musst. 

Vielleicht wäre noch Schleifpapier nützlich um später die Ecken abzurunden. 

So nebenbei, in welcher Preisklasse von im Handel erhältlichen Subwoofern würden die VotaSub8 und VotaSub16 spielen?
Kosten 65€/120€ +99€ für das Aktiv Modul +Holz. Und wären diese zu empfehlen?


----------



## Elefantenpogo2 (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

Was den Preis angeht meinte ich, was es dann endgültig kostet. Das Holz bekomme ich ja dann auch nicht geschenkt und auch das zuschneiden lassen sie sich berechnen.
Dann werde ich im Endeffekt wahrscheinlich auch wieder bei 100€pro Box landen.


----------



## Audioliebhaber (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

Die Gehäuse werden verleimt, nicht verschraubt:

Zusammenbau | Lautsprecherbau


Im Baubericht der Quickly 18 findet man auch alle Kosten:

magazin | Lautsprecherbau



> auch das zuschneiden lassen sie sich berechnen.


Nein, den Zuschnitt bekommst du im Baumarkt gratis. 



Die Vota kann ich gerade nicht einschätzen, weil ich dazu kein passendes Beispiel habe. Aber ein anderes:

Acoustic Design Wohlgemuth : SB 18 ADW

Soll laut einiger Userberichte (Direktvergleich) besser als diese Box klingen:

Nubert - nuVero 4 Kompaktlautsprecher

Kosten für die SB 18 liegen bei ca. 160€/Stück


----------



## dethacc (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

Holz kostet nichts maximal so ca 20 Euro pro m² meist eher um die 10 Euro der zuschnitt selbst kostet nichts, die meisten Baumärkte machen jedoch nur bis min 10cm


----------



## Audioliebhaber (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

Wenn man in der "Nebenzeit" hingeht, höflich fragt und vielleicht noch einen kleinen Betrag in die Kaffeekasse steckt, ist das kein Problem.


----------



## Elefantenpogo2 (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

Ich habs auch gerade alles entdeckt, habe mir den Artikel zu den Quickly 18 mal durchgelesen.
Beinhaltet denn der Zuschnitt auch die benötigten Löche für die Lautsprecher und reicht es, wenn ich den Bauplan mit den Maßangaben mit in den Baumarkt nehmen würde?

Und nochmal zurück zu meiner Frage: Wäre eine Kombi aus den Quickly 18 (eventuell auch als Standlautsprecher) für Vorne, dem Supreme Center 250 und den Supreme 100 für Hinten empfehlenswert?


----------



## Audioliebhaber (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

Standlautsprecher sind in deinem Raum NICHT empfehlenswert. Die Front würde ich aus einer Serie nehmen, also auch eine Quickly (vielleicht die 14er) als Center. Nur für hinten ist es relativ egal, welche du nimmst.



Im Baumarkt nimmst du den Maßplan mit und die Löcher kannst du dir selbst schneiden, ist kein Akt. Du brauchst nur eine Stichsäge, Holzsägeblatt und einen ~8mm Holzbohrer. Wenn du nicht 100% gerade schneidest, sieht man es hinterher nicht, weil der Rand vom Chassis verdeckt wird.

Achja, wenn das eine Schulklasse kann, dann kannst du es auch:

http://www.lautsprecherbau.de/Magaz...2/_Berliner-Schul-Projekt_8636,de,900955,3993


----------



## Elefantenpogo2 (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

Das NUR bei den Werkzeugen ist so ne Sache, ich besitze nichts davon und kann sowas auch leider nicht mal eben auftreiben.


----------



## Audioliebhaber (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

Sowas kann man sich im Baumarkt günstig leihen. Oder man kauft sich eine billige Stichsäge. Sowas kriegt man hinterher geschmissen. Geliehen kostet es ca. 10€/24h.

Hast du keinen Bekannten/Kumpel/Verwandten, der sowas hat?


----------



## dethacc (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

ich werf jetzt mal den kleinen Bretterhaufen hier rein Kleiner Bretterhaufen, Projekte der Nutzer / Eigenentwicklungen - HIFI-FORUM hab den selbst als 5.1 und bei 25 Euro pro box kann man nichts falsch machen. (brauchst auch nur ne Bohrmaschiene mit Lochsöge oder ne billige Fräse)


----------



## Elefantenpogo2 (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

Meine ganzen  Bekannten/Kumpel/Verwandten wohnen 500km entfernt, deswegen hab ich ja das Werzeugproblem. Ich bin auf das angewiesen, was ich selbst oder einer meiner WG-Mitbewohner besitzt und dazu wird eine Stichsäge eher nicht gehören 

Die 10€ fürs Ausleihen wären zwar nicht viel, aber im Endeffekt wären es wieder zusätzliche kosten, obwohl ich eh schon jeden Cent zähle.
Ich glaube also, dass ich mich wirklich zwischen hochwertigem 2.1 oder mittelklasse 5.1 entscheiden muss.

Edit: der kleine Bretterhaufen wiederum wäre schon wieder interessanter für mich, wie ist der denn vom Sound her?


----------



## Audioliebhaber (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

Eine Stichsäge gibt es schon neu für 21€:

Einhell BT-JS400E Stichsäge Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Die kannst du auch noch beim nächsten Projekt nehmen.


----------



## Elefantenpogo2 (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

Ich werde einfach erstmal abwarten, wie meine Finanzen im Oktober aussehen, schließlich kommen ja auch noch due Kosten für neue Möbel dazu.

Generell finde ich das ganze mit den Eigenbauboxen schon sehr interessant, ansonsten würde ich mich wohl für die Magnat-Lösung entscheiden.

Auch wenn ich die Antwort schon kenne frage ich mal, was von sowas hier zu halten wäre. 
Von den Bewertungen her recht gut, kritisiert wird die Wandhalterung, aber das ist ja erstmal egal, es geht ja hier um den Sound.


----------



## Audioliebhaber (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

Vergiss Amazon Bewertungen! Nach denen sind auch die absolut unterirdischen Logitech X530 High-End. 


Die Canton sind nicht viel besser.

Weisst du wieso der Subwoofer bei solchen Systemen immer so groß ist?


----------



## Elefantenpogo2 (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

Okay, ich habe eine Kompromissidee und würde gerne deine Meinung hören.

Aber verrat mir erstmal warum der Subwoofer so groß ist


----------



## Audioliebhaber (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

Weil die Dinger ohne Subwoofer wie Handylautsprecher klingen, keine Mitten, fast nur Höhen und der Sub muss alles bis ~140 hz spielen, also auch tiefe Männerstimmen (Batman). Bei solchen billigen Systemen wird der Bass immer extrem in den Vordergrund gesetzt, um die Schwächen des Systems zu übertünchen.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

Ich würde ja sagen das große Teile besser ankommen als kleine Teile 
Der Normal Nixahnung von den was er da kauft Typ wird sicher statt zu einen kleine Mini Subwoofer zu einen sehr großen (gut aussehenden) Subwoofer greifen weil er denkt der ist groß , hat viel Leistung, sieht gut aus und ist deswegen sicher auch gut.


----------



## Elefantenpogo2 (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

Ich gebe ehrlich gesagt immer viel auf die Amazonbewertungen und wurde da bis jetzt auch noch nicht enttäuscht. Mit meinem X230 zum Beispiel war ich sehr zufrieden und die Bewertungen hier fallen ja durchweg sehr positiv aus.
Ich denke, dass diese Leute, was den Anspruch an ein Heimkinosystem angeht, ungefähr auf meinem Stand sind. Deine Ansprüche sind aufgrund der Qualität die du gewöhnt bist wesentlich höher, dir werden wesentlich feinere Unterschiede auffallen.

Meine Idee war nun, dass ich dieses Set zumindest mal ausprobiere, ich kann es dann immer noch zurückschicken, sollte es mir nicht gefallen. Zusätzlich kann ich mir dann, sobald ich wieder mehr Geld zur Verfügung habe, in 2 hochwertigere Boxen für Musik investieren, da die Canton da, so steht es auch in den Bewertungen, nur mittelmäßig abschneiden.
Diese Variante würde zumindest schonmal meinen Geldbeutel schonen und ob ich den Unterschied zwischen diesen Boxen und den Magnat, die ja sonst meine Alternative wären, wirklich raushöre ist die Frage.


----------



## Audioliebhaber (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

Wenn man nur etwas Ahnung hat, kann weiss man, wie diese Bewertungen im Audiobereich einzuschätzen sind. 


Deine Idee ist Blödsinn, weil du wenig Geld hast. In deinem Fall ist es viel sinnvoller, das Geld noch ein wenig länger zusammen zu halten und dann einmal, aber richtig zu kaufen (besser bauen).


----------



## Himmelskrieger (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

Denke schon das man da die Unterschied hören würde. Würde dir lieber zu den Magnat raten. Oder halt Selbstbau 2.0 oder 3.0 evt. mit fertigen Center raten wenn es dir zu teuer wird. Dann später auf 5.0/5.1 Upgraden. 

Die Bewertungen mögen zwar gut sein, da die "Testpersonen" nix besseres gehört hatten und nicht wissen wie viel besser ein gutes System klingt. Aber du wirst deutlich mehr Freude daran haben wenn du jetzt mehr in ein hochwertiges Selbstbau 2.0 System steckst. Und wenn du wirklich gute Lautsprecher hast wirst du diese auch über mehre Jahre/Jahrzente behalten, das wäre mit den Selbstbau gegeben. 

Wenn du aber unbedingt 5.0/5.1 haben willst, und dir 5.0 Selbstbau zu teuer wäre, dann nimm die Magnat erstmal ohne Subwoofer. Da wirst du schon mehr von haben als von den Komplettset. Den Subwoofer würde ich bei deinen begrenzten Budget erstmal sparen. Und hören ob du ohne ihn zufrieden bist, wenn nicht investierst du in einen einigermaßen guten Subwoofer bzw. Selbstbau Subwoofer.


----------



## Audioliebhaber (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

Lautsprecher sind etwas so langlebiges, da lohnt es, sich zu gedulden und nach und nach auf 5.0 bzw. 5.1 aufzurüsten. 

Gute (Selbstbau) Boxen wirst du noch deinen Kindern vermachen.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

Das kann ich indirekt bestätigen, habe die alten Boxen meiner Eltern, die haben jetzt sicher 30 Jahre drauf und laufen immer noch perfekt und grandioser Klang! Mal sehen wie lange ich die Magnat habe, wobei ich vom Center echt begeistert bin. Stimmen klingen so wie im Kino , zumindest wie es in meiner Erinnerung ist.


----------



## Elefantenpogo2 (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*



Audioliebhaber schrieb:


> In deinem Fall ist es viel sinnvoller, das Geld noch ein wenig länger zusammen zu halten und dann einmal, aber richtig zu kaufen (besser bauen).


Du hast Recht, du hast mich doch überzeugt 

Ich denke ich werde mir dann zumindest du Magnat Ausstattung holen werde, eventuell, abhängig davon wieviel ich mir in den Semesterferien dazu verdiene, werde ich mir dann, zumindest für die Front, Selbstbauboxen zusammenzimmern und die Magnat nur für hinten nehmen. Den Subwoofer werde ich dann erstmal weglassen.

Ich werde auch weiterhin versuchen meine Mutter zu überreden mir ihre Boxen zu überlassen, dann habe ich wieder etwas mehr Budget für die restlichen 3 Boxen.


----------



## Audioliebhaber (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

Super! 

Also ich kann nur von mir aus gehen. Meine finanzielle Situation ist ebenfalls nicht besonders, ich muss mir große Anschaffungen auch ansparen, und gerade deshalb sage ich mir: Billig kaufen kannst du dir nicht leisten.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

Bei den Magnat hast du für die Übergangszeit brauchbare Boxen, und wenn du dann das Geld hast holst du dir für die Front Selbstbau Boxen. 
Die Magnat kosten auch "nur" etwa 60€ also nicht ein allzu großer Verlust dadurch, dafür hast du in der Zeit ein 5.1 System. Vielleicht kannst du diese später auch noch für etwa 40€ verkaufen vielleicht an einen Freund oder in der Bucht.

Bei mir sah es Finanziell ähnlich aus, wollte erst für 200€ ein komplett Fertig System von LG kaufen, aber nach Beratung im Forum jetzt ein Selbst zusammen gestelltest mit den guten alten Boxen meiner Eltern. War zwar etwas mehr als ich Anfangs ausgeben wollte, aber vom Ergebnis bin ich begeistert. Und das Geld war es mehr als wert. 

Den Subwoofer werde ich mir auch selber bauen, aber das dauert bei mir noch mehrere Monate, erstmal Geld zusammen bekommen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

Gute Boxen halten natürlich ewig, meine haben auch gut 20 Jahre auf dem Buckel aber ich hatte mir den Spass auch richtig was kosten lassen


----------



## Audioliebhaber (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

Momentan spare ich ja auf diese hier:

Acoustic Design Wohlgemuth : Eton Little Princess


----------



## Himmelskrieger (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

Ich hätte ne Frage zum Shop die mit die die dort bestellt haben sicher beantworten können:

Was für Zahlungsmöglichkeiten sind verfügbar?
Würde am liebsten per Rechnung oder Nachnahme zahlen, sonst ginge nur Vorkasse.


----------



## Zappaesk (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*



Audioliebhaber schrieb:


> Ja, es bringt etwas, weil man diesen Klang durch Selbstbau viel günstiger und bezahlbar bekommt. die besten Bausätze kosten "nur" ~1k/Stück, während man für diese Qualität vom Fliessband locker 8-10000€ zahlt. Das setzt sich durch alle Preisbereiche fort.


 
Also ich bin ja auch ein großer DIY Protagonist, aber dieser Vergleich ist jetzt dann doch *maßlos* überzogen! Der P/L Vorsprung der DIY Boxen schrumpft umso stärker je teurer die Boxen werden. Bei 1k€ Bausätzen wird man so in der Gegend um 3-5k€ Fertigboxen rauskommen. Bei den teuren Fertigboxen steht dann doch nochmal deutlich mehr Aufwand auf der Habenseite, den man als Heimwerker so nicht mehr hinbekommt. Dazu sind die Abstimmaufwände, die mitunter bei den sehr teuren Fertigboxen getrieben werden auch von den typischen Quellen der Bausätze (Zeitschriften, Vertriebe) so nicht mehr zu treiben. 

Die K+T ist z.B. vor einiger Zeit daran gescheitert einen ambitionierten High-End Referenz LS mit den Thiele Keramikchassis auf die Beine zu stellen... Timmi hat jetzt etwas ähnliches - mutmaßlich nicht ganz so ambitioniertes - angekündigt. Mal sehen was der so macht.



Audioliebhaber schrieb:


> Weil die Dinger ohne Subwoofer wie Handylautsprecher klingen, keine Mitten, fast nur Höhen und der Sub muss alles bis ~140 hz spielen, also auch tiefe Männerstimmen (Batman). Bei solchen billigen Systemen wird der Bass immer extrem in den Vordergrund gesetzt, um die Schwächen des Systems zu übertünchen.


 
Subwoofer sind so groß, weil sie bis 140Hz spielen müssen? Das ist ein sehr exklusive Meinung! Ich bin ja eher der Meinung, dass dies der Physik geschuldet ist...


----------



## Audioliebhaber (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

Rechnung oder Vorkasse. 




> Das ist ein sehr exklusive Meinung! Ich bin ja eher der Meinung, dass dies der Physik geschuldet ist...



Ist es auch. Habe ich was anderes behauptet?


----------



## Zappaesk (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*



Audioliebhaber schrieb:


> Ist es auch. Habe ich was anderes behauptet?


 
Ja sicher, es ist zumindest deine Antwort auf die von dir provozierte Frage nach dem Grund der Größe der Subwoofer.


----------



## Audioliebhaber (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

OK, hast ja recht.  die Frage war falsch gestellt. Besser wäre gewesen: Wieso spielt der Bass bei solchen Systemen so dominant?


----------



## Elefantenpogo2 (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

@Himmelskrieger: Werde es wohl genau so machen, ist denk ich das Beste. Außerdem werde ich dann auch am eigenen Leib (bzw Ohr) merken, wie groß der Qualitätsunterschied letztendlich ist.
Aber was genau meinst du mit Bucht? 
Scheint ja so, als wäre es bei dir genau der gleiche Fall gewesen wie bei mir. Erst günstiges Logitech, dann wird man von den Profis genötigt sich was anständiges zu kaufen 

Aber mal im Ernst: mal wieder ein super Support hier, da hab ich in anderen Foren anderes erlebt. Danke dafür!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

Bucht, Piratenbucht oder Bucht der Halsabschneider ist einfach nur Ebay


----------



## Audioliebhaber (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*



> Außerdem werde ich dann auch am eigenen Leib (bzw Ohr) merken, wie groß der Qualitätsunterschied letztendlich ist.


Du wirst nach deinem ersten Selbstbau vermutlich tagelang mit einem Dauergrinsen im Gesicht herumlaufen.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

Seit dem neuen Verstärker laufe ich auch mit einen Dauergrinsen rum 
Für den Preis indem meine Boxen spielen, also etwa 1000€, wenn ich diesen Betrag dafür gezahlt hätte, würde ich sagen die Investition hätte sich gelohnt. Das selbe gilt für den Center, den würde ich vom Klang her aber deutlich teurer einschätzen, eher auf 100-200€.

Hab mir jetzt noch 2 weitere HDMI Kabel bestellt, dann muss ich die schlechten TV Lautsprecher nicht mehr ertragen.

noch was, was bringt es wenn ich in den Windows Einstellungen für den Digital Out von 16 Bits, 48000 Hz (DVD Qualität) auf 24 Bits, 96000 Hz (Studio Qualität) umstelle, hört man da einen unterschied?


----------



## Elefantenpogo2 (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Bucht, Piratenbucht oder Bucht der Halsabschneider ist einfach nur Ebay


 
 gut zu wissen.

@Audioliebhaber: Welche Selbstbaukombi empfiehlst du mir denn dann? Die Quickly 18 für vorne, hinten würde ich die Magnat behalten, wie siehts mit dem Center aus?


----------



## Audioliebhaber (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

Bei dem Center kannst du ja mal bei Udo fragen, ob er dir auf Basis des Quickly 18 einen Center berechnet.


----------



## Elefantenpogo2 (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

Na toll, jetzt ist das Z906 bei Media Markt für 200€ im Angebot. Jetzt muss ich echt mit mir ringen 
200€ für was Mittelmäßiges oder 400€ für was Gutes und wahrscheinlich auch Zukunftssicheres.
Da habt ihr mich aber echt in eine schlimme Situatuion gebracht


----------



## Audioliebhaber (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

200€ für etwas unterirdisches trifft es eher.... zwischen den SB 18 und den Logitröten liegen Welten.


----------



## Elefantenpogo2 (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

Ich weiß ja was du von Logitech hälst. Und ich weiß auch das es eindeutig besser wäre mehr zu investieren, vorallem weil ich davon auch Jahre was hab.
Trotzdem reizt es mich natürlich gerade sehr, da es gerade mal für 60€ weniger angeboten wird als üblich.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

Investiere das Geld gleich in ein gutes System! Die Qualität der Logitech Teile sind extreme unter der der guten Hifi Lautsprecher. Da zwischen liegen keine Welten sondern ganze Galaxien!

Das System mag zwar das doppelte kosten, von der Klang Qualität ist es aber deutlich mehr als doppelt so gut. Und du wirst es nicht bereuren die 400€ in ein gutes System zu investieren welches du auch über viele Jahre nutzen wirst. 

*Kauf dir unbedingt das gute System und nicht das Logitech!*


----------



## Elefantenpogo2 (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*



Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> *Kauf dir unbedingt das gute System und nicht das Logitech!*



Gut, das fettgedruckte hat sich jetzt eingebrannt. 
Ich halt mich jetzt vom spontankauf ab, geh in den Semesterferien fleißig arbeiten und nehme dann 400€ in die Hand um mir ein vernünftiges Einsteigersystem zu holen.
Da ich dafür noch fast 5 Monate hab, hoffe ich, dass der TX-NR414 bis dahin noch ein bisschen im Preis sinkt, dann hätte ich wieder ein paar € für die Boxen gewonnen.


----------



## Audioliebhaber (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

Himmelskrieger hat dermaßen recht. Um wieviel die besser sind, kann man garnicht richtig sagen, soviel Unterschied ist da.


----------



## Elefantenpogo2 (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

Um ehrlich zu sein war einer der Punkte die mich doch noch haben überlegen lassen, das mir das Z906 wirklich gut gefällt. Gerade die kleinen Boxen machen sich für meinen Geschmack einfach besser an der Wand hinter dem Sofa, als große, schwarze Kästen.
Aber im Endeffekt ist es nicht nur der Sound, wegen dem ich mich gegen das Z906 entscheide, sondern ganz einfach die Tatsache, das Logitech wahrscheinlich höchstens 5 Jahre halten wird, an der vernünftigen Kombi aus AVR und guten Boxen hab ich länger Spaß. Zusätzlich hab ich mit dem AVR auch wesentlich mehr Möglichkeiten, als mit der kleinen Decoder Box des Z906.


----------



## Audioliebhaber (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*



> besser an der Wand hinter dem Sofa, als große, schwarze Kästen.



Dann bau dir diese hier:

Acoustic Design Wohlgemuth

Passen super an die Wand.


----------



## Elefantenpogo2 (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

Da spricht wieder der Preis.
Ich werde aber auch mit den Kästen an der Wand leben können, wenn ich dafür vernünftigen Klang hab.

Was wäre denn von diesem Center hier zu halten?

Generell habe ich auch noch ne Frage zur richtigen Platzierung der Frontlautsprecher: Reicht es die Supreme 100 einfach auf den Boden zu stellen, oder sollte ich irgend einen Ständer nutzen?
Würde es zur Not auch eine (leere) Bierkiste tun, oder schwingt die nachher zu sehr mit?


----------



## Audioliebhaber (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

Der Center wird extrem viel schlechter als die Quickly klingen, darauf gebe ich dir Brief und Siegel.


Die Hochtöner der Lautsprecher sollten sich auf Ohrhöhe befinden.


Also 75€ sind doch echt nicht teuer:

Acoustic Design Wohlgemuth : Wallstreet 5


----------



## Elefantenpogo2 (2. Juni 2013)

Die Quickly sind ja generell eher für später eingeplant, also brauch ich erstmal was anderes.

75€ sind nicht teuer, aber im Endeffekt werden es 150€ für zwei statt 60€.

Ich hab übrigens mal ein Bild des Zimmers angefügt, um mir mal eure Meinung einzuholen, ob das Heimkino da überhaupt zur Geltung kommt.
Außerdem hab ich nochmal die Zeichnung vom Grundriss und der geplanten Positionierung der Möbel drangehangen.

Hier der Grundriss, ließ sich beim ersten mal nicht einfügen

Edit: Irgendwie klappt es nicht!


----------



## Audioliebhaber (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

Also jetzt bin ich noch mehr der Meinung, dass du bei Stereo bleiben solltest. Und zwar mit Regalboxen.


----------



## Elefantenpogo2 (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

Du kannst ja mal auf der ersten Seite des Threads gucken, da habe ich ein Bild des Grundrisses hochgeladen.

Aber wo ich das jetzt nochmal sehe, werd ich selbst skeptisch. Regallautsprecher wären zum Beispiel die Quickly 18?
Ich hätte wirlich verdammt gerne Surround Sound, denkst du das macht in dem kleinen Raum garkeinen Sinn?


----------



## Audioliebhaber (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

Nein, der Raum gibt es einfach nicht her. Bau dir die Quickly 18 und gut. Für eine größere Wohnung bilden die einen guten Grundstock. Oder du gibst dein ganzes Budget in Regalboxen und steigerst die Qualität noch weiter. 

Beispielsweise:



Acoustic Design Wohlgemuth : SB 18 ADW (Spielen in der ca. 600€/Stück Fertigklasse)

Die sind ausbaubar zu:

http://www.acoustic-design-magazin.de/Shop/picture/alle/sb36text1.jpg

und

Acoustic Design Wohlgemuth : SB 240 ADW


Wo sonst bekommst du Lautsprecher, die mit der Wohnung wachsen?


----------



## Elefantenpogo2 (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

Wenn, dann werden es auch die Quickly, nichts Größeres/Teureres.

Wenn ich, wie ich es plane, 5 Jahre in dem Zimmer bleiben würde und dann in ne größere Wohnung ziehe, ist der AVR dann auch noch aktuell und vorallem gut genug um ihn weiterhin zu verwenden?


----------



## Audioliebhaber (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

Ein Avr ist nach einem Jahr nicht mehr aktuell. Die Hersteller bringen jedes Jahr neue Modelle.Und ich wuerde schon sovirl wie moeglich fuer die Boxen ausgeben. Es lohnt sich extrem.


----------



## Elefantenpogo2 (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

Aktuell war vielleich falsch ausgedrückt, ich meine eher, ob der AVR in 5 Jahren noch brauchbar ist und gut weiterverwendet werden kann.


----------



## Audioliebhaber (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

Ja, sofern nicht eine Technik entwickelt wird, die du unbedingt willst.


----------



## Elefantenpogo2 (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

Auf die ganzen "Spielereien", die die teuren Verstärker bieten, kann ich verzichten, ich brauch den Verstärker ja auch nciht für den High-End-Hifi Bereich.
Der Tx-N414 bietet eigentlich alles was ich brauche.


----------



## Zappaesk (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

Es ist immer eine Frage was man als Spielerei bezeichnet. Vor einigen Jahren kam 3D Bild dazu. Für viele eine Spielerei, für manche eben essentiell, wenn du einen AVR kaufst und eine neue Technik rauskommt, die du gerne hättest, dann ists halt ärgerlich und du musst ggf. neu kaufen. Updatebare AVR gibts zwar auch, aber eben nicht viele und nur für mehr Geld.

Ich weiß jetzt nicht was in der Pipeline steckt, aber 3D Sound wäre ja durchaus denkbar. Bislang gibts das nur als Exotenlösung - aber wer weiß schon was in 5 Jahren ist? Dann diese 4k Bilder - könnte auch noch kommen und ggf. für dich interessant werden?

AVRs veralten normalerweise recht schnell, weil es eben immer etwas neues gibt. Wenn man darauf verzichten kann, dann kann man auch mit einem älteren gerät leben. Das musst du aber dann selber wissen.


----------



## Elefantenpogo2 (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

Deswegen hab ich das Wort ja in Anführungszeichen gesetzt. Ich ich weiß das solche Optionen für viele Leute eine Kaufentscheidung sind.
4k-Upskaling bieten jetzt schon einige (siehe Onkyo), aber bevor ich mir einen 4k Fernseher leisten kann, wird erstmal noch einige Zeit vergehen, also brauch ich das auch erstmal nicht einzuplanen.

Ich denke diese Dinge werden meine Entscheidung im Endeffekt eher nicht beeinflussen, aber bis Oktober ist es ja auch noch ein Stück, ich hab also noch genug Zeit darüber nachzudenken.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

Solange du dir keinen 4k TV holst, die dann wohl nicht mit aktuellen HDMI Kabeln 4k übertragen können, kannst du ihn problemlos weiterverwenden. Solange die Austattung dir ausreicht kannst du ihn auch 10-20 Jahre behalten und benutzen. Unterm Strich hast du das selbe Problem mit einen 1000€ AVR auch, die Technik entwickelt sich weiter. Theoretisch sollte es aber möglich bei einem 4k Player den Ton Optisch auszugeben und per 4k HDMI das Bild an den TV.

Und wenn du das Geld für einen 4k TV hast, wirst dann auch die 200-300€ für einen neuen AVR haben. Mein alter Telefunken läuft immer noch super, aber halt nur Stereo und Analoge Eingänge, sonst würde ich ihn immer noch benutzen.

Zu den Wallstreet Lautsprechern, die sehen in meinen Augen einfach nur wunderbar aus. Leider habe ich für vorne schon gute Lautsprecher.

Meine Magnat Supreme 100 sind jetzt übrigens da, von DHL diesmal schlechte Leistung, Sendeverfolgung geht nicht, im Amazon Karton ein riesen Loch mit ~10cm Radius, zum Glück dort wo das ganze Papier war. Lautsprecher scheinen keinen Schaden zu haben. Aber sowas hatte ich noch nie, auch nicht mit Hermes (die sind sogar schneller als DHL bei uns). Mein Nachbar hat es leider erst gesehen als der Postbote weg war, so das ich mich nicht deswegen beschweren kann, werde es Amazon aber melden.

Lautsprecher laufen super, und der klang von den Magnat 100 ist gar nicht mal so schlecht. Also auch als Front Boxen liefern diese einen sehr guten Klang ab für den Preis kann ich sie jeden empfehlen. Haben halt einen nicht so starken Bass wie meine großen Boxen, vom Rest sind sie aber sehr gut!. Als Rear Speacker vollkommen ausreichend bei begrenzten Budget. 5.1 Läuft auch super (nach ein par Lautstärken Anpassungen). Meine Front Boxen liefern bis 45hz einen starken kräftigen Bass ab, das sollte erstmal für mich ausreichen. 

@Elefantenpogo2 Du kannst die Magnat Supreme 100 problemlos als Boxen nehmen. Würde dir aber raten wenn es dein Budget zulässt, für die Front Selbstbau Boxen oder wenn das auch zu teuer wäre die Magnat Supreme 200 zu nehmen. Würde dir aber raten lieber etwas länger zu sparen und dann Selbstbau Front Boxen zu nehmen. Als Rear reichen die Supreme 100 völlig aus. 

Zum Onkyo TX-SR313, den ich habe, der kann das HDMI Signal im Standby durschschleifen, hatte dir da eine Fehlinformation gegeben als ich sagte er kann es nicht. Diese Funktion habe ich deaktiviert oder nicht in den Einstellungen aktiviert. Dies wurde auch in verschiedenen Amazon Bewertungen als Positiv beschrieben.



			
				Anleitung schrieb:
			
		

> ■HDMI Through
> `Off
> `BD/DVD, VCR/DVR, CBL/SAT, GAME, AUX,
> TV/CD:
> ...


----------



## The_Trasher (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*



Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> Und wenn du das Geld für einen 4k TV hast, wirst dann auch die 200-300€ für einen neuen AVR haben.


 
Wenn's dann leistungs- und qualitätsmäßig in eine andere Richtung gehen soll und der AVR dann mal schlappe 2-3K kostet ist das schon ziemlich ärgerlich. Da sollte man dann im Vorfeld ordentlich vergleichen und vorrausschauend planen.



Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> Aber  sowas hatte ich noch nie.......



Bei mir sind schon diverse Verträge für Bankzeugs usw. komplett offen gekommen. Da schaut man dann blöd wenn Teile des Vertrags mit Konto-Nr usw. halb aus dem Umschlag kucken  Zum kommt bei uns immer der gleiche Postbote ...


----------



## Elefantenpogo2 (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*



Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> Zum Onkyo TX-SR313, den ich habe, der kann das HDMI Signal im Standby durschschleifen, hatte dir da eine Fehlinformation gegeben als ich sagte er kann es nicht. Diese Funktion habe ich deaktiviert oder nicht in den Einstellungen aktiviert. Dies wurde auch in verschiedenen Amazon Bewertungen als Positiv beschrieben.



Das ist mal ne gute Nachricht, danke! Dann kann ich da schonmal 40€ sparen, das durchschleifen im Standby war mir dann doch wichtig.

Das man der Post nicht immer trauen darf und grundsätzlich alles wichtige als Einschreiben verschicken sollte war mir klar. Hatte selbst letztes Jahr das Problem das meine Bewerbungsunterlagen für die Uni, samt beglaubigter Kopie des Abi-Zeugnisses (der Scheiß kostet über 3€!) niemals bei der Uni angekommen sind.
Aber mit DHL hatte ich sowas noch nie, wundert mich.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

Denke könnte mir das Erklären das es beim Einladen in der Transportfahrzeug beim Start Paket Zentrum runtergefallen ist, könnte mir so erklären das es seitdem nicht mehr verfolgbar war. Nach Sendeverfolgung steht es immer noch dort, aber von Amazon kam eine Mail das es beim Nachbar abgegeben wurde. Aber es ist zum Glück nix passiert, Lautsprecher oder deren Karton haben keine Macken und laufen wunderbar 

Das Verlegen des Lautsprecher Kabels an der Decke war hingegen kein leichtes Spiel, mit meiner "Hoch Professioneller Decken Kabel Verlegeteschnik" , habe die Kabel mit Kabelbinder und Tackernadeln an der Decke verlegt. 

Surround Sound läuft auch perfekt. Bin zufrieden mit den Supreme 100.

@Elefantenpogo2
Wenn du auf die Netzwerkverbindung des AVR verschichten kannst kannst du bedenkenlos zum TX-SR313 greifen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

Warum diese Klammern, nimm lieber ein paar Cent in die Hand und kaufe dir einen Kabelkanal und klebe den Spiegelklebeband an die Wand


----------



## Himmelskrieger (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

Sowas hatte ich probiert, allerdings hält der nicht und er geht auch auf. Schlussendlich hätte ich einen größeren Aufwand und müsste trotzdem auf meine Methode setzen.

Man hätte zwar einen besseren Kanal kaufen können, dafür hätte ich aber dann in die Stadt oder zum örtlichen Baumarkt fahren müssen und da ein Teil dann kaufen, darauf hatte ich nun aber absolut keine Lust. Und soviel besser sieht es dann auch nicht aus (hab ja einen halben Meter in so einen Teil angebracht).


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

Ich habe hier auch nur den billigen Kanal aus dem Baumrkt der ist sogar prall gefüllt und geht nicht auf. Kleben hält wirklich nur in der Masse mit Spiegelklebeband, einfach ein paar Stellen von zb 2 cm Länge in dem Bereich der Bohrlöcher kleben. Ich kann daran fast Klimmzüge machen trotz 999 x gestrichener Wand


----------



## Himmelskrieger (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

Ich lasse es jetzt so, mir gefällt es 
Außerdem sind das ja schöne Kabel, die muss man nicht verstecken.


----------



## Audioliebhaber (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

Lautsprecherkabel an der _Decke?!?_ Wieso macht man sowas?


----------



## Himmelskrieger (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

Ob es so gut ist wenn du jeden Tag auf das Kabel trist?
Hatte die Möglichkeiten:
-Kabel auf den Boden=Trist jeden Tag drauf, stört.
-Kabel an der Wand lang=längerer Weg, genauso Aufwendig, ein wenig störend
-Kabel an der Decke=stört nicht, kürzester Weg, (sieht in meinen Augen gut aus)

Dazu sollte ich sagen das die Hinteren Boxen aufgrund von Platzmangel auf einen Regal stehen und ziemlich nah an der Decke sind, geht einfach nicht anders.


----------



## Elefantenpogo2 (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*



Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> Wenn du auf die Netzwerkverbindung des AVR verschichten kannst kannst du bedenkenlos zum TX-SR313 greifen.


Da ich das ganze über Kabel anschließen müsste, würde das wahrscheinlich sowieso schwer und auf Internetradio kann ich verzichten bzw. ich höre es über den PC. Aber die zusätzlichen HDMI Anschlüsse werden mir fehlen, ich komm zwar erstmal mit 4 aus, aber wer weiß wie es in Zukunft aussieht.
Ich warte einfach ab, was der Preis bis Oktober so sagt.

Noch jemand mit Platzproblemen 
Kannst du die Kabel nicht an der Fußleiste verlegen? Manche lassen sich ja auch einfach "abklipsen", so wie es bei mir war, dann kann man die Prima unter der Fußleiste her verlegen.

Sagtest du nicht dein Zimmer hätte auch so um die 13m²? Wie macht sich das bei dir, bei der Zimmergröße mit dem Surround-Sound?


----------



## Himmelskrieger (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

Mehr zum teufel nutzt mehr als 4 HDMI Geräten?

(HT)PC, PS3, Xbox 360/PS3 (evt. beides) aber mehr gibt es nicht was mir einfällt was unbedingt per HDMI an den AVR muss. Für Sachen wie Kamera oder Tablet müssen ja nicht unbedingt dauerhaft an den Verstärker , da sollte der TV auch reichen. 

Und wenn du nur Wlan hast und einen Lan Anschluss willst (oder dir ein USB Wlan Stick zu langsam/schwach ist) dann kann ich dir den TP-Link TL-WA830RE empfehlen. Blockst in den Einstellungen einfach den Wlan Zugang für alle nicht eingetragende Mac Adressen, trägst dort keine ein. Und verbindest das Gerät per Lan mit den zu verbindenden Gerät. Funktioniert viel besser als jeder Wlan Stick den ich hatte. Der Lan Port hat zwar "nur" 100mbps, aber seien wir ehrlich, wer hat schon eine Internet Leitung die schneller als 100mbps ist?, macht also nur beim Daten Transfer im Lokalen Netzwerk. Sollte trotzdem schneller seien als Wlan Sticks wegen USB 2.0.

Ich selber brauche auch kein Internet Radio am AVR, hab dafür ja meinen PC und HTPC.

Denke aber an den Preisen wird sich nicht viel ändern.

Fußleiste, naja , die Kabel würden da rauskucken dahinter ist kein Platz. Außerdem ist es über die Decke für mich die beste Lösung, kürzer, und hinter Fußleiste geht halt nícht.

13m² kommen hin, sind sogar nur etwa 10m². Surround funktioniert sehr gut, mit ganz korrekter Aufstellung sicher noch besser, aber wenn es nicht besser geht ist es immer noch um weiten besser als Stereo/2.1 oder 3.0/3.1.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*



Audioliebhaber schrieb:


> Lautsprecherkabel an der _Decke?!?_ Wieso macht man sowas?



Bei mir muss zb die Tür und ein Fenster überwunden werden, sowie Kabel für Antenne durch den Flur. In der Ecke fällt das Kabel quasi kaum auf


----------



## Elefantenpogo2 (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

Ich werde mir wahrscheinlich ein Raspberry Pi anschaffen um es mit RaspBMC als Mediacenter zu nutzen -> 4. HDMI 

Ich könnte mit diesem Router also das Wlan empfangen (der Router steht eine Etage weiter unten, in einer anderen Wohnung) und per Kabel weitergeben?
Könnte ich da auch meinen schon vorhanden Router anschließen, der das Signal dann auf weitere Anschlüsse verteilt, sodass ich dann beispielsweise den PC wiederum an diesem zweiten Router anschließe?
Wäre so dann die perfekte Lösung für mich, dann wäre das Signal auch mit vernünftiger Stärke in meinem Zimmer, sodass ich mit Handy, Xbox und Co. nicht andauern rausfliege.

Im Endeffekt ist das Verlegen der Kabel ja eh nur eine Sache des persönlichen Geschmacks und wenn die Kabellängen so auch noch reduziert werden dann ist das ja auch nichts schlechtes.
Das Signal wird beim berauf fließen ja schließlich nicht langsamer 

Ich frage nur, weil mir Audioliebhaber beim Anblick der Bilder meines Zimmers ja absolut vom 5.1 abgeraten hat (ich möchte seine Aussage auch nicht infrage stellen), aber bei dir scheint es ja auch zu funktionieren.


----------



## Audioliebhaber (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

Es ist auch so, wenn der Raum es nicht hergibt, ist es besser, das gesamte Budget in ausbaubare Stereolautsprecher (wie die Sb 18) zu stecken. So kann man in einer größeren Wohnung Standlautsprecher daraus machen oder die Boxen als rears nehmen.


----------



## Elefantenpogo2 (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

Wie gesagt, das stelle ich auch garnicht infrage. Ich fragte nur, weil Himmelskrieger ja nun genau das gemacht hat, wovon du mir abrätst und ich gerne von ihm hören würde, wie es sich anhört.
Ich kann den Surround Sound Traum nicht einfach aufgeben


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

Könnte ich mir auch nicht vorstellen. Ich bin dort sogar ein early Bird gewesen, 4 Wochen vor der 1. Austrahlung hatte ich mir was zusammengezimmert


----------



## Audioliebhaber (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

Glaub mir: Gutes Stereo kann ebenfalls sehr räumlich klingen. Hier drehen sich die Leute dauernd nach den (bis vor 10 Tagen) nicht vorhandenen Rears um, obwohl hier bisher nur Stereo stand.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*



Elefantenpogo2 schrieb:


> Ich werde mir wahrscheinlich ein Raspberry Pi anschaffen um es mit RaspBMC als Mediacenter zu nutzen -> 4. HDMI
> 
> Ich könnte mit diesem Router also das Wlan empfangen (der Router steht eine Etage weiter unten, in einer anderen Wohnung) und per Kabel weitergeben?
> Könnte ich da auch meinen schon vorhanden Router anschließen, der das Signal dann auf weitere Anschlüsse verteilt, sodass ich dann beispielsweise den PC wiederum an diesem zweiten Router anschließe?
> ...


 
Also ich habe mit den Repeater Top Empfang. Du könntest daran deine Geräte anschließen und hast eine normale Lan Verbindung. Ich habe halt den Wlan Zugang durch die Mac Adressen geblockt weil ich das starke gefühlt habe das immer nur ein Paket Daten an ein Rechner geschickt werden können. Ob es nun ein Einzelfall handelt weiß ich nicht. Allerdings bekommst mittlerweile eine neue Hardware Revision bei Amazon wo es anders sein könnte. Aber für 1 Gerät lohnt es sich, zumindest für mich. Im gegensatz zu einen guten Wlan Stick war meine Internetgeschwindichkeit um etwa 40-50% schneller also mit den Stick. 

Ich glaube Audioliebhaber meint, du solltest statt einen 5.1 System welches sich in deinen Raum nicht so wirklich entfalten kann, lieber sehr gute Stereo Lautsprecher anschaffen. Ich habe bereits sehr gute Stereo Lautsprecher in meinen System. 
Da du anscheinend unbedingt ein 5.1 System möchtest, was ich gut verstehen kann, würde ich dir vorschlagen dir erstmal gute Stereolautsprecher (Selbstbau) anzuschaffen, und dann einen Center und Rear z.b. die von Magnat. Dann hättest du ein sehr gutes Stereo System, aber auch ein 5.1 System. Die Magnat reichen hier vollkommen aus und klingen auch gut meiner Meinung nach. Solltest dich aber lieber auf gute Stereo Boxen konzentrieren und dann mit den Magnat auf 5.0 bzw. 5.1 wenn du meinst du brauchst noch einen Sub, erweitern.


----------



## Zappaesk (3. Juni 2013)

Also wenn der TS unbedingt Surround will - es geht natürlich! Der Raum ist alles andere als ideal aber unmöglich ist es selbstverständlich nicht!

Deswegen lass dir nicht Stereo aufdrängeen wenn du partout nicht willst!

Der Vorschlag mit Stereo anzufangen und dann nach und nach aufzurüsten ist zwar im Prinzip nicht schlecht, aber es ist eben auch ein evtl. jahrelanges Warten! Der Ausgang ist dabei ungewiss weil z.B. die von Audioliebhaber an gedachte Option die SB18 hochzurüsten einfach daran scheitern kann, das es die benötigten Teile dann nicht mehr gibt. Es gibt noch mehr mögliche Unwägbarkeiten...

Deswegen kannst du jetzt ein Set nehmen, das einigrmaßen ins Zimmer passt (keine Standboxen!!) und später dann immer noch die Boxen nach und nach durch bessere ersetzen. Damit hast du jetzt 5.1 und relativ wenig Geld in die Hand genommen und kannst dich trotzdem verbessern wenn du mehr Platz und Geld hast - wenn bis dahin deine Interessen noch ähnlich priorisiert sind.


----------



## Audioliebhaber (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*



> Ich glaube Audioliebhaber meint, du solltest statt einen 5.1 System welches sich in deinen Raum nicht so wirklich entfalten kann, lieber sehr gute Stereo Lautsprecher anschaffen.


Genau das meine ich die ganze Zeit. Bevor man in einen so suboptimalen Raum ein 5.0/5.1 quetscht, sage ich lieber "weniger ist mehr".


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

Es geht ja auch um den Effekt bei Spielen und Filmen, da kommt 5.1 eben wirklich gut. Sonst würde quasi keiner so etwas kaufen, mich inbegriffen.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

Mein Vorschlag wäre für ein 5.1 System:
-Onkyo TX-SR313
-Magnat Monitor Supreme Center 250
-Magnat Monitor Supreme 100 (als hintere Boxen)
-25 Meter 2,5mm² Lautsprecherkabel
-Vom rest deines Budget welches du investieren möchtest den besten Bausatz+Holz rauszusuchen.

War heute bei unseren Baumarkt da kostet der m² Holz bei Sperrholz etwa 10€/m² und bei "richtigen" Holz also kein Sperrholz oder MDF etwa 20€/m², MDF Platten kosten etwa 19€/m².


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

Wenn ich mich schon für die Noah Edition anfreunden sollte würde ich den Center auch selber zimmern. Es gibt aber immer ein Problem was man nie messen kann und zwar das Hörvermögen und die Hörgewohnheit. Für den einen ist Magnat State of the Art und fü den nächsten ist es ein beschallter Starenkasten.


----------



## Elefantenpogo2 (3. Juni 2013)

@Himmelskrieger: Ich hab nen Informatiker in der WG, ich warte erstmal ab was er sagt und dann guck ich mal wegen dem Repeater. Aber danke für den Tip! 

Ich verstehe ja volkommen, dass es wahrscheinlich besser wäre, mehr Geld in gute Stereoboxen zu stecken, als das gleiche Geld in 5 schlechtere Boxen. Aber das Problem ist halt, wieviel ich investieren muss, damit ich mit Stereoboxen diesen Raumklang erhalte den du erwähntest.
Im Endeffekt brauch ich dafür wahrscheinlich Boxen, die meinen Preisrahmen sprengen. Und ich bin schon von 250€ auf 400€ hoch, mehr will ich aber eigentlich nicht investieren.
Ich verstehe auch das ihr mir raten werdet, lieber noch mehr zu sparen und einmal richtig zu investieren, aber ich denke ehrlich gesagt, das mir auch etwas für weniger Geld ausreichen wird. Mir ging es ja von Anfang an eher um den Raumklang statt um das qualitativ perfekte Klangerlebnis, deswegen waren es anfangs ja auch die Z906 für die ich mich entschieden hatte obwohl mir durchaus bewusst war, dass diese Schwächen bei der Musikwiedergabe haben.
Von denen bin ich jetzt zwar weg, den TX-NR414 beziehungsweise das kleine Modell werde ich mir auf jeden Fall holen und vernünftige Boxen dazu, aber halt keine für 500€.

Edit: ich hab mir das ganze jetzt nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen und werde wohl erstmal im vernünftige Selbstbaustereoboxen investieren und später mit den Magnat aufrüsten. Würden die Quickly 18 denn für den Anfang reichen um ein hakbwegs befriedigender Ersatz für Raumklang zu sein?
Und sollte ich da dann auch direkt einen Subwoofer bei haben?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

Ob du unbedingt einen Sub brauchst mit den Boxen kann dir wohl kaum einer sagen. Meist kann man im Receiver genug Einstellungen vornehmen um selbst ohne Sub schon einen guten Klang zu haben. Ich bleibe auch bei meiner Meinung das Front und Center schon ziemlich identisch sein sollten. Ich komme bis auf den extremsten Tiefbass auch ohne aus, nur hatte ich bei der bestehenden Anlage richtig Geld versenkt ( ca 4000 Taler für die Boxen + noch einen Riesen für den Receiver, das ganze würde man wohl jetzt wohl auch mit 2500 - 3000 Taler abdecken können ).


----------



## Elefantenpogo2 (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

Also sollte ich deiner Meinung nach direkt ein Center dabei haben, also 3.0 statt 2.0?


----------



## Elefantenpogo2 (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

Update:
Also, ich habe hin und her überlegt und bin letztendlich zu dem Entschluss gekommen, dass ich nunmal auf 5.1 verzichten muss, wenn es das Zimmer nunmal nicht hergibt.

Ich werde mir auf jeden Fall den TX-S313 oder den TX-N414 holen, das entscheide ich dann wenn es soweit ist.
Dazu die Quickly 18 Selbstbauboxen.

Die Frage ist jetzt nur, ob das erstmal reicht oder ob ich mir sofort ein Center dabei holen soll.
Was genau hätte ein Center denn für Vorteile, ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht, was genau das Center macht. Und wenn ein Center, welches wäre am Besten. Tut es das Magnat Monitor Supreme 250 oder sollte auch hier was selbstgebautes her, wobei ich natürlich gucken muss, dass es mit Selbstbau nicht zu teuer wird. Es sollte auf jeden Fall so im Preisrahmen der Quickly 18 liegen (bis 80€).

Oder wäre es generell besser, wenn ich es erstmal bei den beiden Stereoboxen belasse und im Laufe der Zeit erstmal einen Subwoofer nachrüste?
Was wäre für das Gesamtpaket besser, Center oder Subwoofer?

Ich weiß das die Frage mit dem Center hier schon mehrmals angesprochen wurde, aber ich hätte einfach gerne nochmal eine Zusammenfassung um eine entgültige Entscheidung treffen zu können. Dann kann ich auch schonmal das sparen anfangen


----------



## Zappaesk (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

Der Center gibt in erster Linie die Dialoge wieder. Wichtig ist, dass er möglichst identisch zu den anderen Frontboxen ist um eine gewisse Homogenität zu erhalten. Wenn er nicht identisch ist, sollte er zumindest dynamisch einigermaßen mithalten können und idealerweise eine ähnliche Tonalität aufweisen. Gleiche/ähnliche Abstrahlung wäre ebenfalls auf dem Wunschzettel für einen guten Center - aber das erfüllen die allerwenigsten. Meistens ist die Abstrahlung dank der ungeeigneten liegenden Anordnung Mist und daher gerade bei kurzen Hörabständen eigentlich nur für eine Person (sic!) gut! 

Die verlinkten Magnat sind jedenfalls keine gute Lösung, da sie nicht zu den Frontboxen passen. Nimm doch einfach nochmal die Quickly18 für die Mitte, wenn du partout einen haben willst. 

Ein Center ist ein wenig eine Philosophiefrage. Ich persönlich halte ihn z.B. bei kurzen Hörabständen für absolut entbehrlich. Zum Einen wegen der untauglichen engen Abstrahlung die wie gesagt nur den, der optimal sitzt auch richtig beschallt und zum Anderen, weil bei der dann geringen Basisbreite (Abstand der Stereoboxen zueinander) bei der Wahl vernünftiger LS nicht gebraucht wird und auch kein Loch in der Abbildung entsteht.

Ich habe z.B. auch bei meiner Anlage (bevor ich den Surroundmist wieder eingestampft habe) immer auf Center verzichtet, weil der klangliche Zugewinn nur sehr marginal und zu den entstehenden Kosten in keinem Verhältnis stand. Wohlgemerkt obwohl ich einen großen Hörraum mit großem Hörabstand habe! Im Kleinen wirds nochmal deutlicher auch wenn der Vergleich hinkt und meine Boxen auch signifikant besser sind als die hier im Thread besprochenen.

Wobei es sich dabei um meine Einschätzungen handelt. Andere halten einen Center für unverzichtbar... Deswegen ist mMn für diese Entscheidung ein wenig Hörerfahrung nicht schlecht. So kann man sich selbst ein Bild machen.

Ob ein Subwoofer mehr Sinn macht? Das hängt von den persönlichen Vorlieben und den verwendeten Boxen ab. Das Hauptproblem bei nem Sub ist, dass eine optimale Auf- und Einstellung nicht ganz trivial ist und daher die allerwenigsten das wirklich gut hinbekommen. Meist wird er einfach da hingestellt wo eben Platz ist (statt da wo er gut funktioniert) und spielt zu laut (das ist dann aber auch ein Stück Geschmacksfrage).

Hier ebenfalls meine Erfahrung. Einen Sub baue ich mir mittelfristig für mein Wohnzimmer, einen Center habe ich nie besessen... ich hoffe das beantwortet die Frage!


----------



## Elefantenpogo2 (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

Das beantwortet die Frage ziemlich gut, danke!

Ich sitze ja nunmal sehr nah vor den Boxen und diese stehen auch noch höchstens 2 Meter voneinander entfernt.
Zwar haben die Boxen nicht die Qualität deiner Boxen, aber ich denke schon dass ich mit den Quickly 18 von der Qualität schon recht gut dabei sind, sonst hätte Audioliebhaber mir sie wohl nicht empfohlen.

Ich habe gerade auch gelesen, dass ein gutes Stereodreieck auch die Funktion des Centers abdeckt und damit komplett überflüssig macht (drastisch gesprochen). Die Aufstellung eines guten Stereodreiecks sollte doch bei den beschränkten Platzverhältnissen recht gut möglich sein, oder wäre hierfür mehr Platz zu den Boxen nötig, damit sich der Klang besser entfalten kann?

Den Subwoofer werde ich dann auch hinten anschieben. Sollte mir doch etwas Bumms fehlen, sei es bei Musik, Film oder Spiel, dann kann ich mir das ganze nochmal überlegen.


----------



## Zappaesk (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

Das Stereodreieck ist kein Dreieck mit festen Maßen oder gar Seitenverhältnissen! D.h. wie Boxen am Besten stehen muss man immer konkret ausprobieren. Mit Faustformeln oder gar Regeln kommt man in der Regel nicht zum Ziel. Wichtig ist - gerade bei kleinen Hörabständen, dass die Boxen nixht zuweit auseinander stehen. Sonst entsteht nämlich wirklich ein Loch in der Mitte und die Abbildung stimmt nicht. Wie weit genau, das gilt es herauszufinden und hängt von den Boxen und den Räumlichkeiten ab. Genau wie den richtigen Wandabstand, die richtige Einwinklung usw. 

Das Ganze funktioniert am Besten mit guter Musik und ein wenig Zeit. Man lernt dabei ne Menge über Akustik und Spaß machts ja auch noch. D.h. es ist nicht so wild wie es sich vlt. anhört.

Ob ein Center immer und für jeden überflüssig ist wag ich zu bezweifeln. Da sind die Geschmäcker, Hörgewohnheiten und Räumlichkeiten sind dazu dann doch zu verschieden. Das Problem beim Selbstbau ist, dass es sein kann, dass, wenn du dich in nem Jahr für einen Center entscheidest, die optimale Lösung (gleiche Box wie links und rechts) daran scheitert, weil es die nicht mehr gibt. Das kann dir zwar mit Fertigboxen auch passieren, aber da gibts dann immer noch die Möglichkeit eines Gebrauchtkaufs oder eines Ladenhüters bei nem Händler.

Beim Subwoofer bin ich deiner Meinung, da kann man abwarten ob man einen braucht oder eben nicht. Der lässt sich ja auch immer noch nachträglich in eine Anlage (egal ob Stereo oder Surround) integrieren.


----------



## Elefantenpogo2 (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

Gut, herauszufinden, wo der beste Platz für die Boxen ist und ob es ihn überhaupt gibt, sollte ja mit deiner vorgeschlagenen Methode kein Problem sein.

Ich denke dass gerade die Hörgewohnheiten die du erwähnst eine ganz große Rolle bei der Sache mit dem Center und dem generellen Stand der Boxen spielt.
Wenn ich voon Anfang an nicht an ein Center gewöhnt bin, dann werde ich es auch nicht vermissen, schließlich fällt mir ja kein Unterschied auf.

Falls es dazu kommen sollte, dass ich aufrüsten will und die nötigen Teile nicht mehr erhältlich sind, dann kann ich dann immer noch eine Lösung dafür suchen, das ist etwas um dass ich mir jetzt noch keine allzu großen Sorgen machen möchte, da jetzt erstmal im Vordergrund steht, dass ich endlich guten Sound für mein Heimkino habe.

Wenn ich, aufgrund der Zukunftssicherheit was das aufrüsten angeht, Fertigboxen kaufen würde, die auf dem gleichen Niveau der Selbstbauboxen sind, dann müsste ich wahrscheinlich wesentlich tiefer in die Tasche greifen. Da kommt es vielleicht sogar fast aufs selbe raus, wenn ich die Selbstbauboxen irgendwann verkaufe und mir ein komplett neues Set zusammenstelle.
Zur Not kann ich sie auch immer noch irgendwo einlagern und wieder rausholen, wenn ich irgendwann mal Rear Lautsprecher benötigen sollte.


----------



## Zappaesk (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

Ich wollte dich jetzt auch nicht bezüglich einer Aufrüstung beunruhigen, sondern es nur mal ansprechen. Das Problem beim Aufrüsten ist immer, dass es zwar schön ist, wenn man sich Gedanken macht und die Optionen kennt, dass es aber im Ernstfall immer anders kommt, weil sich bis dahin die Rahmenbedingungen (größeres/noch kleineres  Zimmer, mehr/weniger Geld, Freundin, Kinder, andere Prioritäten...) geändert haben...


----------



## Elefantenpogo2 (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

Es ist ja gut dass du es ansprichst, denn darüber habe ich mir absolut keine Gedanken gemacht.
Aber es ist ja genau so wie du es sagt, es gibt so viele Faktoren die die irgendwann anstehende Aurüstung verändern oder verhindern, dass das Kombatibilitätsproblem von Selbstbauboxen nur ein Problem von Vielen ist. Daher werde ich ohne Sorgen zu den Selbstbauboxen greifen und einfach sehen, was ich in Zukunft daraus mache.


----------



## Audioliebhaber (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

Schreibst du ein Bautagebuch mit Bildern?


----------



## Elefantenpogo2 (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

Klar, kann ich gerne machen 

Aber wird alles wie gesagt noch ein bisschen dauern, ziehe erst im Oktober um, der Boxenbau wird also auf August oder September hinauslaufen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

In dem Fall würde ich bei Stereo bleiben


----------



## Elefantenpogo2 (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Richtige Aufstellung eines 5.1-Systems für PC UND TV*

Ich sehe gerade, dass sowohl der Onkyo TX-SR313 als auch der TX-NR414 eine Funktion namens "Theater-Dimensional" bieten, die "faszinierenden Surround-Sound aus nur zwei normalen Lautsprechern" verspricht.

Hat jemand von euch schon Erfahrugnen mit dieser Funktion gemacht bzw. was ist generell davon zu halten?
Würde diese Funktion bei meinen Platzverhältnissen und der generellen Form des Raumes überahaupt zum Tragen kommen?


----------

